# NIC Cages Only-Now Closed



## Pipp

Seeing as our Cages Only thread is now bigger than Chicago and has all makes and models, I thought I'd start a thread for just pics and info about NIC cages. 

So all you peeps who have built pens and palaces out of Neat Idea Cubes or other similar products, please post your pics! 

sas


----------



## Spring

I have a nic 'yard' that attaches to Pebbles original cage. I may change the design later, but for now I'm happy with it. Still need to add a shelf, but I haven't wrapped my head around how to do it yet!







**I've had to put a piece of clear coroplast on top because someone decided to be an escape artist

The piece of coroplast (corrugated plastic) is screwed to a piece of plywood (the tile is cold in the winter and it gives some support). The NIC pannels are screwed to the coroplast to have everything strong and steady. In total, the cage cost $90 with EVERYTHING (Pannels, coroplast, the zip ties that haven't been used, litterbox, screws). I got the piece of plywood for free from my dads work.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's our two.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley

Mr. Tumnus just moved in to his NIC palace a few weeks ago and he is loving it! Its only a 3x2 panel cage, but it seems huge for the little guy. He especially loves the second level!









Basil and Max are jealous! They dont ever go in a cage, but after seeing how great this has been, Im thinking of making a big one for them to go in when Im away.

-Haley


----------



## aurora369

You can see all the cages I've built so far (and any that I make in the future) at 

http://www.biggercages.com

Just pictures are http://www.biggercages.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=21

Here's a few:






 




--Dawn


----------



## Cazarty

Haley - i love your cage, where did you get it from. Sammy is an indoor bunny and i do not have a cage for her she has her own bedroom at the moment and she is quite to her hormonal state and therefore pooing everywhere (cheeky little girl she watches me clean her room and then decides to do a wee/poo where i have just cleaned - i have to laugh). 



Anyway im thinking of getting her a cage just for security for her really i know they like having somewhere they can hide away if they get scared (not that she is does get scared). Also i hope if she does still decide to poo everywhere she may just poo all over her cage instead of the whole bedroom.

Your cage looks ideal.


----------



## nermal71

Haley what did you use for the bottom of the cage? I am seriously thinking of giving ole Mopsy a cage like this. Due to safety issues I have to cage him. But I really like the idea of a two level cage. Does your bun hop up there or do you have a ramp? I couldn't tell from the pics. And what all does it take to build one of these? Oh I also have to have a door on ours to keep the dogs away from him.


----------



## Haley

Hi guys and thanks for the compliments!

Ithink maybe it would be helpful if we add here what aNIC Condo is (for all the newbies)! Basically, its made out of these grids (called Neat Idea Cubes) that are made to create simple shelving. They go by many different names, and the most popular places to find them are Costco and Sams (seasonally), Kmart, and Target. They usually run about 15-20 dollars a box (and you will need 2 boxes to build a cage that is of reasonable size with a second floor).

Many people use cable ties (zip ties) to assemble the panels together, or you may do as I did and use the connectors that came with the cubes.You just have to make sure to leave an opening for a front door. Most rabbits will not need aramp for the second level...they can just jump right on up.

Theflooring is made with a product called Coroplast. It is basically plastic carboard andIve heard some people are able to purchase it at stores like Home Depot. My local HD did not carry it, so we called around to local sign storesand were able to find someone locally who supplied it (I paid $10 for a 4ft x 8ft sheet). 

Here are some helpful links for those of you thinking of building one (scroll down to ideas and instructions): http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11792&forum_id=17

The great thing about these cages is that you may combine different ideas and designs to fit the personality of your bun! It was fun to add little hideouts and toys for him in his new cage, and he loves it!

Good Luck!

-Haley


----------



## stephiemarie78

thanks haley for the great information. i have been looking at alot of websites over the last month the only thing hold me back is the colorplast just wouldn't work with my rabbits. plus i'm afraid its not very sturdy. i was hoping to get some feedback from you that are using them. I am working on litter training now and it's going really good, so i need a flooring that i can clean but would be stronger than the colorplast, and safe for them.


----------



## Haley

stephiemarie:

I was afraid the coroplast wouldnt be sturdy enough, but it works fine. And he doesnt seem interested in chewing it at all. It also wipes up nicely. Another suggestion would be to buy a replacement dog cage flooring like this one: http://www.michiganrabbitrescue.org/condo.htm

Or I know some people use a wood flooring and cover it with carpet or plastic (cheap stick on) tiles.

Hope this helps!

-Haley


Edit :another idea is to go to Home Depot and look around for a sturdyflooring material. When Iwas there I sawsome almost metal-like sheets that would be sturdier than the coroplast. The nice thingabout coroplast though is that it bends to create a little guard around the outside of the cage.


----------



## stephiemarie78

thats for the GREAT idea, wouldn't you know i have a largedog cratein storage i could use the pan from that. *rushes off to my storage*


----------



## Haley

Yay Steph thats awesome! Good Luck with everything!

Okay...now more pictures from everyone please..I love looking at these!


----------



## Runestonez

For those of you in Canada I know I was having a hard time finding them here! I finally tracked them down at Walmart in the hardware section. I can't remember the name they were under...but they come with 13 in a pack for $19.99.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Runestonez, be careful with the ones from Walmart, they are coated, Our Daisy Mae chewed the heck out of them.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## stephiemarie78

yea i this is going to be my sunday job, now i just have tofigure outwhere i'm going to buy the cubes from =( suggestions? I spend hours looking online but i don't want to order them i'd like to get the best deal. I called cost co near me and they don't have any there out =(


----------



## Runestonez

> Runestonez, be careful with the ones from Walmart, they are coated, Our Daisy Mae chewed the heck out of them.


 The ones we gotare coated. Our bunns do chew them but don't eat the coating. The coating isn't toxic, but I wouldn't want them eating it anyway! Thanks Soooska for the warning! They were the only place we could find the darned things! Did you track them down anywhere else??


----------



## aurora369

Check out this site for supplies:
http://www.guineapigcages.com/

They have a find materials section, it's awsome. People who have found good deals post where they got their supplies from. I found all of mine that way.

Good luck!

--Dawn


----------



## Haley

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> yea i this is going to be my sunday job, now i just have tofigure outwhere i'm going to buy the cubes from =( suggestions? I spend hours looking online but i don't want to order them i'd like to get the best deal. I called cost co near me and they don't have any there out =(


 I havent been lately, but I got mine about 3 weeks ago from Target. They were priced at 19.99 a box and on sale of 11.50!! They werent listed or sold online... but they had them at the target store in the home/shelving section..they might still be on sale for back to school. Definitely worth checking (oh and you will need 2 boxes)


----------



## stephiemarie78

Haley thanks for the info about the cubes at Target!! I went today and got the black ones for $14.99 a box. I ended up getting 3 boxes. 

I really like this cage. http://www.valeehill.com/condo.html


----------



## bunnydude

Here's what Devon and Amber call "home". This picture was taken right after cleaning and before they were let back in, so this level of cleanliness is not the norm! It is also missing most of their toys and accessories.

This set was, and still is, a work in progress. It started as the 3x2 NIC cage you see, the pen was added soon thereafter. The screening was added after a few succesful escapes by Devon. But with the screening, they have full access to the pen day and night.


----------



## Haley

Wow Matt, that is really a neat idea! Its awesome that you have the extra pen area for them to run around. Good Job!

And your buns must be waaay cleaner than mine..that flooring wouldnt stay that nice in my home 

-Haley

PS...love the green wall color!


----------



## Elf Mommy




----------



## peapoo_bunny

peapoo & petey's cage- 3cubes long, 2 wide, 4 high... has four levels

petey has been a messy boy while peapoos been in another cage.. part of the mess is that dumb feeder thing ive been using for his pellets.. peapoo has all the nice bowls in her cage..we'll also be getting rid of that tile and replacing it with pegboard (or something not as slippery) after peapoos healed..yay!:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee

Fey and Sprite's old cage. This was a great cage for two small rabbits.






Even better- the new pens! Each takes up half of a small bedroom.

Mocha and Loki's:





Fey and Sprite's:


----------



## rabbit_whisperer

Cool! love the cages,the 2-3 level ones are the coolest cage I've seen.lots of room for the rabbit to binkie.


----------



## stephiemarie78

it's not totaly finished, they didn't get the base for the bottom done. But i was able to move blue in. 






total cost was about $80.00 the flooring is pegboard and i taped a waterproof wallboard to it.


----------



## naturestee

Stephiemarie, your cage is awesome! And for those keeping tabs, it's still less expensive than most store-bought rabbit cages (and dog crates) that are 1/4 of the size!


----------



## stephiemarie78

Yes and I'm really happy they really take up less space and they have SO much more room.I did 2 cages stacked so blue is on the top and cooter will be on the bottom. Took 3 boxes of Grids.


----------



## binkies

It took forever, but mine is finally exactly how I like it!


----------



## katt

made a different post about my NIC cage, but thought i would add it to this topic. . .


----------



## Haley

Bumping for Binkies awesome bunny/cavvy condo!

:bump


----------



## binkies

Thank you Haley!! 

*



*


----------



## Haley

Amy and I had the same idea (I see she alsosuggested putting it here). Its just such a great idea for people withlimited space (and different types of small animals).

It looks great!


----------



## hunnybunny63

im so jealous of all of you having your bunniesin the house. my 2 are lucky if they get to spend 10 mins in outkitchen and they dont really like it in there - the floor can be a bitslippy!! lol


----------



## picklezon

hey there! i was just wondering what the average cost was all said and done.

im getting 2 boxes of them, but what about the cabel ties, the boards,and what ever you put on the bottom to hold it? id need something onthe bottom otherwise copper will make a whole in the carpet!


----------



## tenacrewoods

Hello! picklezon

With 2 boxes at 14.95 ea. from Targetand a pack of med.cablesties around $3.00 Pegboard at HD is $11.98 a sheet (have them Cut it inhalf) and a half sheet of 1/2 inch plywood is probablly around$6.50-$8.00 and can be bought at Home Depot in a 4x4 peice.

I'd say you could get by with a real nice NIC Mansion for less than $60.

This is one of the 2I built for My Bunnies, It was around$45-$65 after bed, toys,Litter box,feederand hay bin.





My NIC Mansions are about 44" long,29"high and 29"wide.

I used indoor/outdoor carpet under the NIC cage to keep Urine andthings off our Carpet. It has a rubber type backing and is used forboat decking so pulling it out and washing it with waterhose is no bigdeal! It cost about $16 for a 12ft by 3ft peice at Home depot but theyhave it in 6ft lenths so you could buy a 6' x3' for less then $10.

Hope this Helped You Out!



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## picklezon

thanks so much for your help!

i spent most of my day yesturday working on his cage. actually it wasmostly on trying to find something cheap for the bottom of it. we wentfrom store to store for a long time. we've descided to get that plasticstuff you put under your rolling chair and have a rug over it. we justwanted the plasitic stuff incase things drip outside of the cage.









we made one door swing up.





the one below that swings in and out.





i used the extra for myself.





he doesnt get the whole new cage thing.


----------



## maherwoman

Here's a picture of the girls' cages before wemoved and expanded on Flower's. Flower's is now one panel additional to the height and on the width.


----------



## hunnybunny63

i really really badly want to bring my bunniesinto my room and keep them in there instead of the garden as i hardleysee my bunnies as its so cold for me but they have warm hutches andthick coats to keep them warm!

how do you make the shelves in the NIC cages, they dont look very stable are they?


----------



## tenacrewoods

hunnybunny63

A lot of people use dow rods(roundwooden rods)to support the shelves and some just use theconnectors that come with the grates, each grate is rated to hold 50lbsbut when they areextended (like 2 grates across) it lessonsthe capacity but can still safelyhold around 25-30lbs. Oh! italso helps to use electrical tie wraps for even more support! 

Hope that Helped!:wave:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## hunnybunny63

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> hunnybunny63
> 
> A lot of people use dow rods(roundwooden rods)to support the shelves and some just use theconnectors that come with the grates, each grate is rated to hold 50lbsbut when they areextended (like 2 grates across) it lessonsthe capacity but can still safelyhold around 25-30lbs. Oh! italso helps to use electrical tie wraps for even more support!
> 
> Hope that Helped!:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike E.
> 
> "Tell Me,I'll Forget"
> "Show Me,I'll Remember"
> "Involve Me,I'll Understand"


yer thanks that really cleared it up but i still really want to have abunny in my room. i dont think they would b able to go anywhere elsebut im in my room 4 about half an hr in the morning and then msot ofthe evening whcih the whole time they could be out!

if i had a reasonable size cage in my room then it would be ok leavingthem in the rest of time! all i need to do now is persuade my parents!lol


----------



## Michaela

*hunnybunny63 wrote:*


> *tenacrewoods wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> hunnybunny63
> 
> A lot of people use dow rods(roundwooden rods)to support the shelves and some just use theconnectors that come with the grates, each grate is rated to hold 50lbsbut when they areextended (like 2 grates across) it lessonsthe capacity but can still safelyhold around 25-30lbs. Oh! italso helps to use electrical tie wraps for even more support!
> 
> Hope that Helped!:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike E.
> 
> "Tell Me,I'll Forget"
> "Show Me,I'll Remember"
> "Involve Me,I'll Understand"
> 
> 
> 
> yer thanks that really cleared it up but i still really want to have abunny in my room. i dont think they would b able to go anywhere elsebut im in my room 4 about half an hr in the morning and then msot ofthe evening whcih the whole time they could be out!
> 
> if i had a reasonable size cage in my room then it would be ok leavingthem in the rest of time! all i need to do now is persuade my parents!lol
Click to expand...

I have been trying to persuade my parents to let the bunnies move intothe house for a very long time, but it will not work!!! I told themeither I want two more bunnies or Berri, Ebony and Pebble to move intothe house, and the actually said two more bunnies!:shock:Sogood luck!

Michaela and thegirls:brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane:


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Michaela wrote:*


> *hunnybunny63 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> *tenacrewoods wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> hunnybunny63
> 
> A lot of people use dow rods(roundwooden rods)to support the shelves and some just use theconnectors that come with the grates, each grate is rated to hold 50lbsbut when they areextended (like 2 grates across) it lessonsthe capacity but can still safelyhold around 25-30lbs. Oh! italso helps to use electrical tie wraps for even more support!
> 
> Hope that Helped!:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike E.
> 
> "Tell Me,I'll Forget"
> "Show Me,I'll Remember"
> "Involve Me,I'll Understand"
> 
> 
> 
> yer thanks that really cleared it up but i still really want to have abunny in my room. i dont think they would b able to go anywhere elsebut im in my room 4 about half an hr in the morning and then msot ofthe evening whcih the whole time they could be out!
> 
> if i had a reasonable size cage in my room then it would be ok leavingthem in the rest of time! all i need to do now is persuade my parents!lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to persuade my parents to let the bunnies move intothe house for a very long time, but it will not work!!! I told themeither I want two more bunnies or Berri, Ebony and Pebble to move intothe house, and the actually said two more bunnies!:shock:Sogood luck!
> 
> Michaela and thegirls:brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane:
Click to expand...



i have a plan - here it is (i only thoguht of this about 5 mins ago as i read this post!! lol)

the thing is that i ride and have been wanting a horse for age but myparents wont let me so for my b day i was planning on jsut asking for ahorse on loan and nothing else! so then now im thinking waht i will dois ill put a horse on loan or another bunny as a companion for Dandyand permisson to have Daisy in my room once my sis has gone to uniwhich is next september as she allergic which is why i have bunnies ionthe first place and all the great things about bunnies to of course!!!lol

does anyone know somewhere in the uk that had NIC cages of somthing simular or somewhere which would ship here quite cheaply!?


----------



## Michaela

*hunnybunny63 wrote:*


> i have a plan - here it is (i only thoguht of this about 5mins ago as i read this post!! lol)
> 
> the thing is that i ride and have been wanting a horse for age but myparents wont let me so for my b day i was planning on jsut asking for ahorse on loan and nothing else! so then now im thinking waht i will dois ill put a horse on loan or another bunny as a companion for Dandyand permisson to have Daisy in my room once my sis has gone to uniwhich is next september as she allergic which is why i have bunnies ionthe first place and all the great things about bunnies to of course!!!lol
> 
> does anyone know somewhere in the uk that had NIC cages of somthing simular or somewhere which would ship here quite cheaply!?


Great idea! I hope it works! 

I've read before on this forum that Argos stocks something similar toNIC cubes, but I can't find them in the book, I think they must havebeen discontinued:?

Michaela and thegirls:brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane:


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Michaela wrote:*


> *hunnybunny63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i have aplan - here it is (i only thoguht of this about 5 mins ago as i readthis post!! lol)
> 
> the thing is that i ride and have been wanting a horse for age but myparents wont let me so for my b day i was planning on jsut asking for ahorse on loan and nothing else! so then now im thinking waht i will dois ill put a horse on loan or another bunny as a companion for Dandyand permisson to have Daisy in my room once my sis has gone to uniwhich is next september as she allergic which is why i have bunnies ionthe first place and all the great things about bunnies to of course!!!lol
> 
> does anyone know somewhere in the uk that had NIC cages of somthing simular or somewhere which would ship here quite cheaply!?
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea! I hope it works!
> 
> I've read before on this forum that Argos stocks something similar toNIC cubes, but I can't find them in the book, I think they must havebeen discontinued:?
> 
> Michaela and thegirls:brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane:
Click to expand...



thanks what part do you think it would have been in?


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry

Ok, so Rabbits aren't in it, but it's still a NIC cage . My 2 piggie's 3 Story Condo:










I have since added a Litterbox, a Straw Bed ball, more waterbottles anda few more toys. I have plans to expand and add anothercube's worth of width and length and I plan to have the top 2 levelsoutfitted with fleece blanket for flooring cover attatched by Velcrofor ease of cleanning up accidents.

~Sunshine


----------



## binkies

Excellent cage! My pigs never would adjust to going up and down levels. Big chickens!


----------



## hunnybunny63

*SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote:*


> Ok, so Rabbits aren't in it, but it's still a NIC cage. My 2 piggie's 3 Story Condo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since added a Litterbox, a Straw Bed ball, more waterbottles anda few more toys. I have plans to expand and add anothercube's worth of width and length and I plan to have the top 2 levelsoutfitted with fleece blanket for flooring cover attatched by Velcrofor ease of cleanning up accidents.
> 
> ~Sunshine




brilliant cage. your piggys are so lucky my buns will be jealous!!


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Haley wrote: *


> Mr.Tumnus just moved in to his NIC palace a few weeks ago and he is lovingit! Its only a 3x2 panel cage, but it seems huge for the little guy. Heespecially loves the second level!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basil and Max are jealous! They dont ever go in a cage, but afterseeing how great this has been, Im thinking of making a big one forthem to go in when Im away.
> 
> -Haley




hi again

what is in the bottom of the cage? it looks like some sort of a plastictray which must make it really easy to clean!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Here are some pictures of White Chocolate'scondo. She's only in there closed in at night, but she does likehanging out in it during the day too.
My husband and son built it, I actually started but he took overclaiming he could make it much better and sturdyer . So. I'm sureit's quite over-built, but it IS rock sturdy!













And a very relaxed White Chocolate enjoying her condo:





Hilde


----------



## kellyjade

I finished this on Wednesday...I stole the plans for Trixie&#39;s cage since they were all nicely laid out for me and I&#39;m lazy.:whatevah 

It has a cardboard step between the 2nd and 3rd floors because it was hard for them to get up to the top floor. We all LOVE it!


----------



## Haley

*hunnybunny63[<WBR>/user] wrote: *


> *Haley<WBR> wrote: [/b][quote][img]http://i78<WBR>.photobucket.com/albums/j110<WBR>/haleyhanna/Bunnies091.jpg[<WBR>/img]
> [/quote]what is in the bottom of the cage? it looks like some sort of a plastictray which must make it really easy to clean!
> [/quote]
> Sorry I missed this! Hunnybunny, the bottom of the cage is something called coroplast. Its essentially plastic cardboard. I bought mine from a place that makes and sells signs. They sold me a big sheet 4ft x 8 ft for 10 dollars! You just cut it to size and then put little holes in it so the edges fold up! Its very easy to clean!
> *


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Haley wrote: *


> *hunnybunny63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Haley<WBR> wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> http://i78<WBR>.photobucket.com/albums/j110<WBR>/haleyhanna/Bunnies091.jpg[<WBR>/img]
> [/quote]what is in the bottom of the cage? it looks like some sort of a plastictray which must make it really easy to clean!
> [/quote]
> Sorry I missed this! Hunnybunny, the bottom of the cage is something called coroplast. Its essentially plastic cardboard. I bought mine from a place that makes and sells signs. They sold me a big sheet 4ft x 8 ft for 10 dollars! You just cut it to size and then put little holes in it so the edges fold up! Its very easy to clean!
> [/quote]
> thanks for replying! im still not sure how you get it to be a tray rather than a bit of plastic! where do you get it from?
> 
> i have now found out where i could by panneling simular to NIC in the uk but can you get coroplast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Try your local DIY store, Hunnybunny. You might also try sign shops. Coroplast has lengthwise grooves inside that you can score and fold. 

To make the tray, you fold up the sides (you have toleave it longer and wider than your cage). You will have extra material at the corners that you&#39;ll just trim off and you just tape the corners together to make the box shape.


----------



## Haley

Heres a great site with pics on how to score the corplast: http://www.guineapigcages.com<WBR>/howto.htm]http://www.guineapig<WBR>cages.com/howto.htm[/url]

I would look in your phone book under "signs" call around and ask if they sell large sheets of coroplast...or if they only sell small ones you can ask who their supplier is.


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Snuggys Mom wrote: 




Try your local DIY store, Hunnybunny. You might also try sign shops. Coroplast has lengthwise grooves inside that you can score and fold. 

To make the tray, you fold up the sides (you have toleave it longer and wider than your cage). You will have extra material at the corners that you&#39;ll just trim off and you just tape the corners together to make the box shape.

Click to expand...

* 
*Haley wrote: *


> Heres a great site with pics on how to score the corplast: http://www.guineapigcages.com<WBR>/howto.htm]http://www.guineapig<WBR>cages.com/howto.htm[/url]
> 
> I would look in your phone book under "signs" call around and ask if they sell large sheets of coroplast...or if they only sell small ones you can ask who their supplier is.


 

thanks for the help. that really clears it up. well as neither of my bunnies live inside and im not aloud to have them inside i wont b ringin up local suppliers but in the future when i do keep bunnies inside i will know what to do and what to buy!!!

thanks again


----------



## maherwoman

I&#39;ll try to take pictures of the girls&#39; cage setups within a few days, and post mine, too!


----------



## Spring

Here&#39;s Poppy&#39;s NIC cage. Very simple. Just a piece of wood on the bottom, coroplast on top, and grids all around. . She loves it! She has become so much more curious and energetic now that she has room to romp!


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Spring wrote: *


> Here&#39;s Poppy&#39;s NIC cage. Very simple. Just a piece of wood on the bottom, coroplast on top, and grids all around. . She loves it! She has become so much more curious and energetic now that she has room to romp!


 does all the hay and everythin fall out the side of the cage?

im thinking of just buying then building a cage for no bunny at the moment just to give it a go and give the hint to my rents that i wanna have a bunny inside! lol


----------



## Spring

It&#39;s not too horrible. I sweep atleast once a day. If I have hay loose, I usualy put it towards the middle. Otherwise, it&#39;s in the hay rack. Poppy is also litter trained, so that helps reduce the mess.

Just a few seconds each day is all it takes .


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Spring wrote: *


> It&#39;s not too horrible. I sweep atleast once a day. If I have hay loose, I usualy put it towards the middle. Otherwise, it&#39;s in the hay rack. Poppy is also litter trained, so that helps reduce the mess.
> 
> Just a few seconds each day is all it takes .


 

thats good to hear!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I put grids on the bottom (underneath)of my NIC cages, but I&#39;m wondering if I could remove it. 

The girls&#39; cage is three stories and pretty heavy. If I remove the bottom grids, will it still be sturdy enough?

I have coroplast on the bottom with the sides flipped up, but I want to remove it. They&#39;ve chewed it and it looks horrible, plus, poos get caught in the nooks and crannies where they&#39;ve chewed and I&#39;ve patched over.


----------



## Spring

Do you useconnectors? It&#39;s probably alright to remove the grids from the bottom. 

I screwed the connectors to the coroplast and wood to keep it very sturdy.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Spring wrote: *


> Do you useconnectors? It&#39;s probably alright to remove the grids from the bottom.


 Yes, I use connectors and zip ties. I really want to remove the coroplastbecause all kinds of junk gets caught in between. It&#39;s a pain. 

Spring* wrote: *



> I screwed the connectors to the coroplast and wood to keep it very sturdy.


 
Really?The connectors didn&#39;t crack?

My cage sits on a big piece of linoleum (on top of carpet).The weight of the cage makes indentions, so I don&#39;t think it wouldshift anyway. 

It sounds like I now have a weekend project!


----------



## Spring

Nope, they didn&#39;tcrack. 

Worth a try.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*aurora369 wrote: *


>


Dawn,I'm making one this size for my girls (four gridswide/two deep). Where did you put the door(s)? Iwould like to have two double doors in the front middle, but I wonderif that will make the cage too weak. I'm using connectors andLOTS of zip ties.


----------



## Haley

Laura, have you seen my new one:







Its so easy to clean when it opens up like that!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Haley wrote: *


> Laura, have you seen my new one?
> Its so easy to clean when it opens up like that!


Thanks! That's what I want to do. Thedoorin the girls' current cage in only one grid wide, which makes itdifficult to get in there and clean. 

I've built the exterior of the new cage. I just need more zipties so I can put in the shelves and topand I'll beset. It should be finished tonight. I'll put picsup.

BTW, I got a box of 23 grids at Target yesterday for $12! Yeah!

Haley, do you have grids on the bottom (underneath)?


----------



## Haley

Nope, no grids underneath. Thats just coroplast.The base of the cage has connectors everywhere except where the dooris, so that holds it in place.

And I dont know if you can see it in the pic, but if you want the topto swing back like that, use a dowel rod thats zip tied to the top.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Good. I'm sitting the new cage on linoleum and wondered about that. 

Now I have to figure out whether or not to put a ramp in. Ihave one now. They don't use it to go up, just for comingback down.


----------



## Haley

Is it just one level? I dont think you need oneif they are good jumpers. Lucy is tiny and she has no trouble gettingup there without a ramp


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Yes, the shelves are no more than one levelhigh, but they won't come down withouta rampbecausethe floor is slippery. 

If Baby would quit peeing everywhere, I could cover it with something, but for now I can't.


----------



## Haley

Would it help if you put down a puppy pad (ortwo) on the lower level? I do that for Basil and Max because they cantseem to remember to use the litter box


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'll have to look into those. Can theytear them up? If it's possible,mygirlswill do it.


----------



## Haley

Yeah, they can tear into them. Theyre thosewhite pads with blue plastic on the bottom. They work great though. Itmight be worth a shot. It makes cleanup very easy and you can get a bigpack of them at walmart for like 7 dollars.


----------



## aurora369

Snuggysmom: I had a door using themiddle two sections. The top two would swing up, and thebottom two opened out.

I hope you can see it in this picture:







I also found that using zip ties on the corners where all the gridsmeet, and using a X shape makes the cage much stronger and less proneto sagging.

And you should also try to find some L brackets. They workwonders for supporting shelves and roofs. You need a smallerzip tie to fit in the holes, but once you've got these in the cage isrock solid. I would put three under your shelf and maybe 2 onthe roof.





I hope that helps a bit...

--Dawn


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*binkies wrote: *


> Thank you Haley!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow good idea binkies! i might copy it for my room since thereis limited space.. poofy the frogs cagecan go on top of therabbits if they stay inside... although the plan right now is to buildthe bunnies a big run and hutch outside


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I finished the girls' new condo. I took these before I put any of their stuff in: 





Snuggyclaiming her throne and giving us thebutt:




Two bunnies on one shelf. I knew they'd do this:





They seem to really like it. 

I need to put ramps in for the shelves. Snuggy freaks out alittle when she has to jump down becauseit'sslippery.


----------



## JadeIcing

Umm care to share? How many NIC panels?Length...width..


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh, um, 38 panels, and about 300 zip ties (everypanel secured at all four corners and the middle of each side - that's12 zip ties per panel). 

Dimensions: 4 x 2 x 2 (approximately 60" x 30" x 30")

I have Coroplast on one shelf and peg board on the other. Linoleum on the bottom. 

The old condo was 3 x 3 x 2 and a pain to clean. I like this one MUCH better.

The doors are on the front and I can get in there and reach every nook and cranny when I need to.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. Umm zip ties... Where can I find them?


----------



## katt

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Thank you. Umm zip ties... Where can I find them?




walmart, target, most hardware store, home depot. . . some dollarstores. . .i think you can also get them at office max and staples, buti don't shop there enough to know for sure!

basically just ask for zip ties, normally in the housewares/home imporvement departments. . .most people know what they are.

you can buy big bags of them, i love having extra of these things around. . .can be used for so many things!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you! :bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I used two different size zip ties. Ihad a bag of big ones laying around, but when I bought new ones theywere a lot smaller. 

After having to cut the ends off 300 zip ties, I was thankfulfor the little ones. The big ones were a lot harder to cut,even with a utility knife. 

If you don't have a utility knife, get one! They're only a few dollars and WELL worth it.


----------



## JadeIcing

I like tools. I have lots of tools. I'm a weird girl.


----------



## aurora369

Side cutters work very well (much better than anutilility knife) for trimming the zip ties. I'd be lost without them. Most people at a hardware store should know whatthey are. If I wasn't so busy with school right now, I'd takea picture of them.

--Dawn


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Look what I found:

http://www.organize-everything.com/stcu12setof3.html

It says they're made of poly vinyl. Do they look solid ormesh? That would be GREAT for shelves! It saysthey're12" panels, though. Hmmm...


----------



## shye

Hey those are cool!! I was going to order a boxbut they were out of stockIf any one has used these ones Iwould love to here your inputI am building 4 cages thisweek for the 9 new babies that are ready to leave mommas nest! Greatecages everyone!! 

Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles,Hoppidy

and all 17 foster buns!


----------



## hunnybunny63

those solidpannels look really good! they wood make good sheleves but being 12" will you be able to attach them ok?

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I like tools. I have lots of tools. I'm a weird girl.




theres nothing wrong witha girl liking tools jsut make sureyou dont try to show off infront of a man and make a fool ofyourself!!! lol


----------



## maherwoman

Here are the girls' cages:


----------



## katt

herman and winnie got another cage! well, i am trying the NIC cage once more, just with a few different things:


















i made it last night while watching the dog show on USA. . . but put it all together and moved them in today!

i have decided to use their x-pen as a run for them. when i am home,they are allowed to run the upstairs, but when i leave, they have to belocked up, that is why the cage has doors. at night, since i am home toget up if they get out or are just making to much noise, i plan onleaving the cage doors open to allow them into the run.

i just have a few last details to do. i need to pick up something forthe flooring on the shelf, i need to cut a new square of carpet for thefloor as the carpet is older and has lots of bunny stains on it, and ineed to come up with some more support for the level. . .herman is 10pounds of bunny pudge. . .

it is the first all zip tie cage i have done, normally i used theconnectors, and i am wondering if that is what i didn't like about thembefore. . .


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*hunnybunny63 wrote:*


> those solidpannels look really good! they wood make goodsheleves but being 12" will you be able to attach them ok?


No, that's why I mentioned it. There would be gaps. That's a bummer because they are really cool.


----------



## gwhoosh

I finally finished my NIC cage! It's not very elaborate or big, but Ithink it's an improvement from what she had before.  She loves hershelf so much she'll lounge up there even when the door's open - a bigdeal for her. I wanted to make it longer, but in the fall, I don't knowif I'll have room in my new apartment, so it'll be this big now, thenlater I'll probably add a third story when we move. I think I want toadd some fun things but I'm not sure what.


----------



## shye

gwhoosh,

Your bunny looksjust like myNibbles!! Your cage looks great, andshe looks impressed with her new home in her picture!!

Shye


----------



## JadeIcing

:bunnydance:


----------



## katt

oh, i really like the blue!


----------



## JadeIcing

Have enough to build a small one for Connor.Tomorrow that is. If Connor does bond with Dallas, Teresa, andElvis(when bonding is done)he will stay in his. If he bondswe add on that one. 

Samantha gets Dallas and Teresa's pen. Ringo get Samanthas pen.


----------



## alleigh826

Here is Pepper's new cage. I built it tonightfor $46, when I paid $38 for the tiny cage. I am taking the other cageback to the store tomorrow and getting a store credit. She is still toosmall to climb to the other levels though....we will have to work onthat!


----------



## hunnybunny63

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Have enough to build a small one for Connor. Tomorrow thatis. If Connor does bond with Dallas, Teresa, and Elvis(when bonding isdone)he will stay in his. If he bonds we add on that one.
> 
> Samantha gets Dallas and Teresa's pen. Ringo get Samanthas pen.




sounds very confusing!


----------



## JadeIcing

Better pictures of the first cage.


----------



## JadeIcing

Now Connor.


----------



## juicyjuicee

*kellyjade wrote:*


> I finished this on Wednesday...I stole the plans forTrixie's cage since they were all nicely laid out for me and I'mlazy.:whatevah
> 
> It has a cardboard step between the 2nd and 3rd floorsbecause it was hard for themto get up to the top floor. We all LOVE it!


Love the cage but what kind of litter are you using?


----------



## kellyjade

The litter in the boxes you mean? This is alitter box...there's another one under the second level not visible inthe pic..the litter is wood pellets similar to woody pet.sorry if thatsnot what you meant.


----------



## hunnybunny63

*kellyjade wrote:*


> The litter in the boxes you mean? This is a litterbox...there's another one under the second level not visible in thepic..the litter is wood pellets similar to woody pet.sorry if thats notwhat you meant.


i love how its all colour co-ordinated! doe sit match the room as well?


----------



## kellyjade

Nope,the cage is the only pink thing in theroom.I ordered them a new pink bed that came in the mail yesterday, sonow it's even more pink!:shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I just have to say, Wonderful Job-all of you! I'm so jealous. :great:

I will be putting mine together probably this spring. Theyreally need something bigger, but it stinks b/c our house is about asbig as an apt on the main level. Oh well, might have to losethe dining table til we move! He he.


----------



## Chris_Kewl

I am new here, my sister-in-law introduced me tothe NIC Condo lifestyle. So to help out I found someinteresting information for you guys:

Target has a few SKUs for Organize-It's, since their website doesn't show having them.

blue: 085110621
black: 085110185

The best part is that they are *$14.99* for 23 panels with 24connectors. I still trust the zip ties more though.I think I will go with 2 sets of black panels with black zipties. The next step is finding the coroplast and making thebottom.

I love all of your guys' inventions, they give me wondeful ideas!

_Chris_


----------



## katt

i have been thinking about winnie and herman's cage. . .for when i move out. . .

do you think that if i did a cage that was only 3 cubes wide, but 3 levels high that it would be large enough?

i think i would make it like the pink one that kellyjade did. .. it might fit better in my room that way. . .


----------



## Haley

I think that would be fine, Katie. Will hermango on the other levels? If so, I think thats enough room for them. Ihave Tumnus and Lucy in a 3x2x2, but theyre pretty small.


----------



## Haley

*Chris_Kewl wrote:*


> The best part is that they are *$14.99* for 23 panelswith 24 connectors. I still trust the zip ties morethough. I think I will go with 2 sets of black panels withblack zip ties. The next step is finding the coroplast andmaking the bottom.


And theyre actually on sale right now for 12.99 a box! Get yourzip/cable ties at Home Depot, they have a huge pack of them for cheap!


----------



## JadeIcing

If I read the thing right it said till March 26 for the sale. I don't know that seems long. Anywayz I got them Friday on sale.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oooo. Their on sale again?Cool, I'll head out this weekend, I have one box already that I got for$12.99! :bunnydance:


----------



## Krystalily

How big could a nic condo be for two (kinda small) mini-lops right now? (I think they are mini lops anyways lol) 

I'd like to make one but not sure. If I got one box, would it be goodor would two be better? Hubby and I are thinking of going this weekendto get them so we can make them as our babies outgrow their currenthome (which at the rate they are growing will be pretty soon!)

Dimensions recommended would be good.


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Krystalily wrote:*


> How big could a nic condo be for two (kinda small) mini-lopsright now? (I think they are mini lops anyways lol)
> 
> I'd like to make one but not sure. If I got one box, would it be goodor would two be better? Hubby and I are thinking of going this weekendto get them so we can make them as our babies outgrow their currenthome (which at the rate they are growing will be pretty soon!)
> 
> Dimensions recommended would be good.




The bigger the better i always say! so if you can fit two boxes worth in your hosue then get two!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Krystalily wrote:*


> How big could a nic condo be for two (kinda small) mini-lopsright now?


I had my two lops in a 3 x 3 x 2 and now they're in a 4 x 2 x 2.

You'll need two boxes of grids for that size.


----------



## Krystalily

LOL right now I have an apartment and hubby isalready reluctant about the idea of building a bigger cage. He claimswe have no room. Well... we'd have room if we made it gosh darn it!:yes:

So guess what I'm going to be conjuring up in the next couple of weeks?! *Thinks of a new floor plan*

He thinks I'm silly for wanting to do something like this after havingthe bunnies for only a week, but I love new pets and I love spoilingthem. He just doesn't understand! :sigh


----------



## Chris_Kewl

I think my sister-in-law is also inquiring onhow high maybe as well? That's also a question ofmine... How high can you make this and still besturdy? I was looking at these 3 storey ones and they lookquite impressive.

Having an apartment with limited space is hard when you want to make your bunnies happy.

Thanks!

_Chris_


----------



## Haley

Mine are all 2 grids high. I probably wouldnt go higher than 3, especially if the bunnies weigh more. 

I secured my second level with cable ties and L-brackets for shelving.I also used a dowel rod to secure the second level and the roof.

Each grid id 14 inches wide, so for a 3x2x2 cage youre looking at28in deep and 42 in wide. I wouldnt go any smaller than that.I have Tumnus and Lucy in a 3x2x2 and its fine, but they are both small(3 and 4 lbs)


----------



## Flopsy

Fluffy's is 4 high and it is a rock.Its dementions are 2 x 3 x4. All I used was zip ties and itsflooring for upperlevels are carpet scraps from a new house.
*Chris_Kewl wrote: *


> I think mysister-in-law is also inquiring on how high maybe as well?That's also a question of mine... How high can you make thisand still be sturdy? I was looking at these 3 storey ones andthey look quite impressive.
> 
> Having an apartment with limited space is hard when you want to make your bunnies happy.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> _Chris_


----------



## Beau and Belle

My NIC cubes cage (i can get directions on how to make them if anyone wants.)

























By the way, I don't know if anyone had mentioned this, but zip ties arethe way to go. Using those pieces of platsic that come with it isunsafe.


----------



## stephiemarie78

why do u think they are unsafe i used them and also zip tied them so i wouldn't think there would be a problem its very strudy


----------



## Flopsy

I think she means that using the plasticconnectors alone are unsafe because my first attempt I didn'tknow about zip ties and when I was finshed(all the peices where niceand locked) the thing seem top heavy and I was afraid that it mightcallasp with Fluffy jumping level to level.

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> why do u thinkthey are unsafe i used them and also zip tied them so i wouldn't thinkthere would be a problem its very strudy


----------



## Chris_Kewl

I'm thinking of using clips and zipshonestly. Zips will make sure it doesn't fall apart and theclips will make sure nothing falls out of place. It's alittle bit from each world. Since the NICs are on sale stillat Target, I am thinking of getting 2 more packages of them for makingsome door barriers and pens, plus I do need some shelving. 

_Chris_


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'd recommend using the connectors and zipties. I made a two level cage without the connectors and thegrids seem to shift a lot. It's much better with both,IMO.


----------



## naturestee

I also think that using both the connectors andthe zip ties is the best way to go. I have mostly the Shopkobrand and the connectors are really good, I only use zip ties tostabilize sections that bear a lot of weight or feel loose.But it would take tons of zip ties to keep the cage from wobblingwithout the connectors.


----------



## amberelizabeth

i'm definately toying w/the idea of making a NIC cage! I love that you can make it your owncolor!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Its great. I love my blue ones.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

My NIC cage 






















For the people debating if the plastic connectors are good, i thinkthey make it all sturdier. When i built mine i started with just zipties, but i couldnt do it. Same goes for the plastic connectors, youcant just use that alone.


----------



## Eve

Rodney and Layla's NIC cage


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

Wow! That thing is huge!


----------



## Eve

Yeah, I got a little bit carried away.


----------



## tinac

Look at all those toys!! Do they play with them all?


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Eve wrote: *


> Yeah, I got a little bit carried away.




just a litte!! lol

can the bunnies get through all of what we can see in the pic? if theycan that is amazing i wish i had the room for that! what lucky bunniesyou have!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Eve wrote: *


> Yeah, I got a little bit carried away.




Wait till you see what my mom has in mind, and what I have planned once my guys bond.


----------



## Eve

*tinac wrote: *


> Look at all those toys!! Do they play with them all?


They play with most of them, but some of them they have no interest in.They mostly liketo toss and rearrange them all after I havecleaned their cages.

hunnybunny63* wrote: *


> can the bunnies get through all of what we can see in the pic? if theycan that is amazing i wish i had the room for that! what lucky bunniesyou have!


The whole NIC cage is made up of two seperate identical NIC cages sideby side (one is sideways). Because my bunnies are nearly fully bondednow, they both have free access to both cages and the room, but theypreviously had half of the whole thing each. I am in the process oftaking one grid out on each level in the middle, so that the cages canbe permanently joined. As for room, that is my bedroom, which thereisn't much left of lol. 

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> Wait till you see whatmy mom has in mind, and what I have planned once my guys bond.


I look forward to seeing it once your buns arebondedNIC cubes are so fun to build with, there is so muchyou can do with them.


----------



## Michaela

Eve that cage is amazing!! Well done!! What a lucky pair of bunnies you have!!:bunnydance:


----------



## shye

Eve,

I love it! My Nuggles is a brat!and wehave been trying to bond her and Nibbles for 9 months now! And now wehave Hoppidy Bop my little sweetie! who loves both the girls. But anyway I have all three cages set up side by side like yours however Ilike your cage better!! Would you mind if I used youridea


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

Rodney and Layla are 2 extremely lucky rabbits


----------



## Crystalballl

Eve, where did you get those ramps in your cage? I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## Eve

Thank you so much Michaela and BinkyRabbit33. 

Hi Shye! Your bunnies cages look so cozy! Do they play with the stuffedtoys? Will you eventually be trying to bond all three of your bunnies?Good luck with your bonding! And of course I don't mind if you use myidea . 


Crystalballl* wrote: *



> Eve, where did you get those ramps in your cage? I'vebeen looking for something like that.


I made the ramps using NICgrids. I used two grids per ramp and had them laying slightly over thetop of each other, and attached them together using lots of cable ties.Then I put a grass mat over the top and secured it with more cableties. The grass mats are great because the bunnies paws don't slip whenrunning up the ramps.


----------



## Crystalballl

OhhhhhGreatIdea!!! Thanks


----------



## shye

Hi Eve,

Yes they do play with thier stuffedtoys!Especially Nuggles, she is verry protective of herteddy bears and stuffed bunnies. Yes we are hoping to bond the 3 ofthem as soon as Nibbles has her surgery. We are still house hunting fora new home so we are hoping the move will do the trick!!

Shye


----------



## Johncdn

I never posted any pics of the Bunny Condo. Since it was Sunday and I was cleaning it, I snaped some pics.

It's a little messy, please remember I was cleaning it


It is a classic 2Wx3Lx3H NIC (Rubbermaid brand) condo constructed with the connectors and strenghtened with zip ties.

*I will call the end with the door FRONT. *

*The end with the steps BACK. *

*T**he 2 long sides will be LEFT and Right Sides*







*View from the end*

A pegboard door and swing up panel lets the bun out and gives me fullaccess to litters and allows me to get in and clean. Coroplast surounds the bottom walls to allow bun-spray cleaning.

*Floor*

Is 2x2 and 2 grids high giving the bun lots of jump room. The bottom is Coroplast for easy cleaning. As Willow (my late bun) and then Smokey got better with the litter I added a piece of plywood to give them abit or variety in surface. Newspaper was placed over top for digging.When Smokey came home from his neuter I put down a blanket for his comfort. He likes it so much I left it.






*Door*

This shows the swing up panel. The panel swings down the the door is closed and held secure with rubber straps. I plan to make a wood frame / wire mesh door that will eliminate the swing up panel and peg board door that was only a temp. install.....2 years ago. 






*Steps*

This is where I did things a little different. When I first got both buns there were so small that I thought there is no way they will be able to jump 14" from one shelf to another. I tried ramps with Willow but she never took to them.

-To the left over the purple litter box is a full height shelf - 14" off the ground attached to the back and left side wall and to a centre panel to the right using the connectors and zip tied.

-To the right and below is a shelf zip-tied to the centre panel, backwall and right side wall. *This makes the first step up only 9"*

-The bun then turns left and *steps up 5" through a 7" hole*

-The bun turns right and the next step is the same.

-The third step, or second up on the right is fastened with zip ties to the back and right side walls and also ziped to a panel in the centre that has all but one row of squares removed. The panel was cut, filedsmooth and covered with split-loom wire cover.

-The bun turns left then steps 7" to the top floor which is an open 2x2x1 space.

-There is one more panel on the top floor running parallel to the backand front walls, one grid from the back wall and to the right. Thishelps support the roof and also requires the bun to go right to theback left then start climbing down. This way the bun can't fall off thetop floor in a "freak-out moment".

*I like this construction because:*

-It makes the steps smaller (although Smokey will hit the first left step, boot right then left and be on the top floor in a second).

-It provides a very rigid backbone allowing for a large open top and ground floor and supports the large cleanout door.

-It makes 2 out of the way nooks for the litters on the ground floor.

-It makes a dark little hidey hole on the top floor away from the window.











*Roof*

Two panels hinged to the sides open clam shell to access the top floor.

The hinges are zip ties and it is held closed with a lock hasp. Tension holds it tightly closed. 

1"x1/4" strips zipped to the roof and front wall keep it all rigid.

One panel seen at the right rear is removeable to access the far corner

The steps are cardboard or Coroplast covered with fleece.

The purple blanket is just to make sure there is no window draft in the winter.

Edit: 6-26-07 Smokey went free range a couple of weeks ago - so it looks like I won't have to remake that door


----------



## maomaochiu

wow!!! this looks really professional! i want to build one for my buns now


----------



## buck rogers

Eve- My girlfriend saw your cage and is really jealous that you got multi colour panels, :goodjob


----------



## Eve

Multi coloured NIC cubes was all I could findhere. I really wanted white or black because I thought all the colourswould look tacky, but it turned out ok. Doesyourgf's bunnyhave a NIC cage too?


----------



## buck rogers

We just built her one a couple weekends ago. Theonly problem is she loves it so much she spends most of her time inthere know and we miss her.


----------



## hunnybunny63

*buck rogers wrote:*


> We just built her one a couple weekends ago. The onlyproblem is she loves it so much she spends most of her time in thereknow and we miss her.




lol least you know she is happy!


----------



## Spring

Thought I might post a video of the girls cage. Bunny style! 

Poppy's cageis pretty simple. It's mostly cloth on thefloorto help with her hocks. In the back left corner there'sa cardboard box filled with newspaper and hay to help with her feet tooand something she can dig at. She has her stuffed carrot, stuffedkitty, her hidey box, a plush towel that she can sit on to help herfeet as well, and her litter box. I haven't swept or shaken out hertowels today, so it's kind of messy. I'm adding more toys tonight too.Bunny toy crafts tonight .







Pebbles' cage is pretty simple as well. The shelf is made of her oldcage with coroplast and towel, and she LOVES jumping on it and hidingunder it. In the 'cave' as I like to call it, usually there's lots ofhay, her food dish, toys, and mats to chew on. But I had to go back tobagged hay because the hay quality from the last two bales hasn't beengood. Again, it's a bit of a mess. I'm putting in more toys and thingsshe can play with tonight, so it's looking a bit bare. 





Both cages, I feel suit the rabbit perfectly. Hopefully after I getthem bonded the cage will turn into a 4 x 8 or possibly a 4 x 9.


----------



## JadeIcing

Well I thought I would put pics how the end product turned out.

Connor's cage is between the wall and my bed. In front of it is Ringo'spen. Have to block veiw cause he hates Ringo. That is also thedoor. 3long 2wide 2up


----------



## JadeIcing

Dallas and Teresa's Cage is in front of my queensize bed. Warning these two are pigs. There cage has to becleaned EVERY day. 

My dream is for Teresa, Dallas, Elvis and Connor to bond. If that happens we will combine the two cages. 






Above






Left Side






Right Side


----------



## stephiemarie78

snoopys cage


----------



## SOOOSKA

Snoopy has a very nice cage. I better not let Daisy Mae see it or she will be jealous.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunnybutt::jumpingbunny:


----------



## stephiemarie78

thanks  i'm acutally going to make it bigger soon. its 2x2 and 3 high. i'm going to make it 3x2 and 4high.


----------



## hunnybunny63

havnt posted a reply on here for a while so here i am!

In snoopies cage i lvoe the stripey theam v cute!

Runestonezhowdo you clean out all the seperate shelves in your NIC cage?


----------



## Runestonez

*hunnybunny63*-The top of the cage ishinged, there is a 1 panel door above and to the right of the mainfloor 2 panel door. So I can reach any shelf I need toclean!


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Runestonez wrote:*


> *hunnybunny63*-The top of the cage is hinged, there isa 1 panel door above and to the right of the main floor 2 paneldoor. So I can reach any shelf I need to clean!




ok itslooks like a good set up and as i want to build one inthe furture im just trying to find ou the easiest ways to build, cleanand maintane a cage!


----------



## JadeIcing

Well we made a small cage for Elvis. Atleasttill he is bonded. If bonding doesnt happen we will expand it. Oh andyes it is very small but bigger than his current cage.

Now just to add zipties and what not. Oh and yes this was spurr of the moment.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

:bunnydance:well i am jealous of your cages they are allAWESOME!!!!!!!! i made sure that Oliver wasnt looking while i wasviewing pics becuase he would have been jealous of your babies homes,lol
i was going to makesomething with the exercise pen that i have for him but i think i mighttry the NIC cube, so i want to thank everyone for making go outshopping now, lol i am on my way out shopping and i am going to pic upthe stuff i need to make Oliver a deluxe home!!!!! i am surehe will thank you all, lol

i have a question aboutthe homes, is it better to make it high or better for it to be long andwide? i see some of them that are 3stories?


----------



## JadeIcing

This is for training.


----------



## naturestee

Welcome to the forum,theicequeen99121! Rabbits need lots ofspace to hop, so it's best if the base size of the cage is long enoughfor them to take at least several hops. Personally I don'tlike going smaller than 3x2 grids for a base size even for smallrabbits, although for example JadeIcing's most recent cage is smallerfor litter training purposes. Not all rabbits enjoy jumpingeither, although all of mine do.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yup I have two that are half pig half rabbits.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

How do you guys make it sostable:shock: My piggies have a 4x2 cage without a top, andit is unstable! I would love to make a multistorie cage forDmitri, but first I need to know how to make it stable


----------



## naturestee

I use both the connectors, plus zipties. If you have additional levels, you can add more supportto the floor by using dowel rods. 

I had no problems with stability with Fey and Sprite's old 4x2 cage.


----------



## Spring

Also another way I found to keep the cage strongis if you put a sheet of coroplast on top of a sheet of plywood andthen screw the base connectors to the plywood and coroplast. It keepsthe base stable and strong and keeps it from being able to move freely.


----------



## JadeIcing

Rocky's NIC Condo. My moms bun. My First Foster.



















NIC Folder 

http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w117/JadeIcing/NIC%20Cage/


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Holy moly-that is huuuugggggeeeeee:shock:. Wow. I really like the black though. I bought white.


----------



## JadeIcing

Two grown adults can sit in there and play with him...she wanted bigger but we ran out.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

Binky's remodeled cage. Im sure this isnt the last time I'm going to be remodeling it


----------



## hunnybunny63

*BinkyRabbit33 wrote:*


> Binky's remodeled cage. Im sure this isnt the last time I'mgoing to be remodeling it




nice cage but what is the shelf made of? it looks like NIC cubing and some sort of wooden squares! please explain all!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

ok soi was so jealous :imstupidi had to build Oliver acage.:woohoo so sunday i drove to the ends of the earth andback:banghead to get the NIC cubes, which let me tell you was no easytask.ullhair: Got home and built him his new house, andthis morning called the Hubby and told him to get more Zip ties becausei am chaging the layout already.:scared: I decided instead ofa L shape shelf i am making on straight across the one side so he hasmore open room and it is easier for me to get in there and clean buthere is the first pic of the cage . i havent really added adoor yet i am going to wait till i figure out how i want the setupinside. so let me know what i did wrong:bunny19


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

*hunnybunny63 wrote:*


> *BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Binky'sremodeled cage. Im sure this isnt the last time I'm going to beremodeling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice cage but what is the shelf made of? it looks like NIC cubing and some sort of wooden squares! please explain all!
Click to expand...


The flooring i used is just vinyl flooring that i got from the localhardware store. I think they are at other places too. It's made in thatwood style making it look like actual wood, but in reality it is justflexible, waterproof flooring. It works great and Binky doesn't slip onit like I thought she would when i first felt it. All i did was buy alot of it, not expensive,cut it to size with scissors, andplaced in on top of the NIC cubes. Here are some pics.











Heres a website showing different vinyl floorings

EDIT: I forgot to add the link, duh!www.galway-flooring.com/vinyl.htm


----------



## redwing

Morgaine/Gwen's NIC cage  It's 5 x 3 x 2 panels with a 2panel shelf. I've found Linoleum sheets to be the best andcheapest for the bottom


----------



## Spring

Awesome cages!

Happy bunnies!


----------



## Weetwoo_89

I havealready drawn up my designs. I have to wait til I move out, but my NICcage is going to be 100 panels (as a rough estimate). I know, I amcrazy, but they will be spending my college and work time in there so Iwill make it a palace with plenty of fun things to do!
&lt;3,RaE


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

Did sh-sh-she say 100? :shock:


----------



## Weetwoo_89

Yes, yes I did. It is going to be 8 ft long and3.5 ft tall and 3.5 ft wide, (If I get the 14x14 panels, which it whatI am planning on)
*BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *


> Did sh-sh-she say 100? :shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Is this going to be indoors. That is going to be a Castle.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley

Great Condos everyone! We have some very spoiled bunnies on this forum!


----------



## Weetwoo_89

*Yep, indoors. Wherever it will fit.
SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Is this going to be indoors. That is going to be a Castle.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## tiabia0

These cages are definately what I've been looking into. They look awesome!

*What is the best thing to use for flooring? *

My rabbits chew carpet so that's bad and they leave droppings wherever sometimes so I don't want poop stuck!


----------



## aurora369

You can use coroplast, peg board, linoleum... There's lots of choices.

I made a very elaborate bottom. I built a ply wood box thatfits just on the inside of the grids, I then glued lino to the entireinside of the box (bottom and all four sides) and sealed the jointswith calking.

I found some metal stripping used for dry walling that is bent to cover a corner and lined the top edge of the lino with it.

I love it, I haven't had problem yet. The buns areunable to chew the lino because it's such a flat surface (they've triedand failed miserably), they also can't get to the calking because it'sonly in the joints. Wipes up beautifully, and totally bunnysafe!

Here's a few pictures in case I totally confused you...









But, that was a rather long and elaborate process...

--Dawn


----------



## JadeIcing

I may do that for my two pigs.


----------



## tiabia0

I get it. Great idea! I'll see what I can do!


----------



## aurora369

This summer I might paint the outside of the box, but for now it works.

I came up with this idea as I was frustrated with thecoroplast. If I put in on the inside it would get chewed inno time, and if I put it on the outside it made the cage really hard toclean. 

I noticed that the buns would only chew the coroplast from the topedge, so I figured if I could build something where the top edge wasprotected it would be perfect!

If I ever build another one, I'll take some step by step pictures.

--Dawn


----------



## buck rogers

I was cleaning Ella's cage last night and thought I'd take some pics of it to post.
Here it is after I put her clean flannel in, 





And this is how we get in there to clean




And here it is all finished, with a little bunny inside ready for bed:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring

Oh Nice cage! I like that design . Looks roomy and homey .

Great cages everyone!

:great:


----------



## JadeIcing

Figured I would put my bonding cage here.


----------



## Chris_Kewl

Here is what the cage I made for our two dutch bunnies looks like:





It is a 3x2x2 without a ceiling. The bunnies are only 1/2 astall as one of the NIC squares and can reach the top if they are ontheir hind legs, so an open top was logical.





The bunnies love the hay feeder and it's great next to the litterbox. I taped down the litter box onto the coroplast so theycouldn't move it at all.





Because our bunnies are so small (yet they are fully grown) they neededsome assistance going up the ramp, so I devised this method.





Upstairs you will see their house, where they find time to bond andhave refuge from the outside world. There are some cardboardtubes there to play with. That is carpeting you see, so theycan stay warm and have a nice comfortable place to walk.





Here is the exit and the breakfast nook. We have an extra watering station and the bowl of pellets for the rabbits.

Well, that's my NIC condo, it took me 4 hours to make (1 of those hourswas cutting and sizing the coroplast) and it's a pretty good job to saythe least. I did learn that coroplast is the devil but itmakes cleanup so easy!

_Chris_


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

JadeIcing, Really nice bonding cage! I too haveone that is made out of NIC cubes but I don't have a picture of it andI don't have my camera right now. It had about 5 compartments when it'sall put together but right now it only has about two or three becausewe had to take it apart to build a cage for our little guy, Artie whenwe had no more room. I forget why, oh yeah cuz his baby brothers andsisters took his cage over. LOL. :bunnydance:

I am jealous of all your's cages because I always get so frustrated building mine, lol!


----------



## Pipp

here's the corner pen I whipped up for the new girls..


----------



## buck rogers

Pipp that's a really cool cage, I really like the design.


----------



## Pipp

:thanks:

It was my first try at building one. I was putting ittogether as a temp thing, figuring that when I learned how to do it,I'd make one for real. But I had it up in about 10 minutes,and it seemed to work, so ... :biggrin:



sas


----------



## CheyAutRanch

I FINALLY got my pictures online, I keptforgetting!  I just quickly threw this one together, and will bemaking a second, bigger one soon (hopefully this week) for the otherbuns (who are currently outside in their hutch, but soon it will betooooo hot for that!)

I bought a neat, though not big, cage at Petsmart, you can see the woodbox that is part of the cage? So I built the NIC thing around it. Ileave the cage door open, so they have access to it if they want. Thereis a litter box in there, as well as one "outside." THere is a secondstory made from one NIC panel connected to the top of the cage... andanother NIC panel partially under the NIC shelf, and 1/2 size for easeof getting up top. Hope you can understand that and see it?
















Please excuse the mess, had to move stuff out of the way for this! AndI hadn't yet attached their water bottle, I did that after I took thepics! 

The door is 2 panels that meet at a corner. YOu can see the clips?Justto the left of Freckle in the bottompicture.They clip together to be closed. I didn't bothermaking a door out of the lower level of NIC panels as I can easily stepover those and into the "cage" area.

Jessi


----------



## Weetwoo_89

I love the idea. I have alot of NIC cage ideas. I jsut want to make sure they aresturdy. Have you ever had a cage collapse? I would build acage out of something else in a heartbeat if it isn't safe. I know alotof you use them and they seem to hold well. But set my fears to rest,tell me if you think your cage is holding in your bunny or if yourbunny has escaped (Or heaven forbid, collapse).
&lt;3, RaE


----------



## naturestee

They are very stable if you build themright. I use the connectors that come with them, then use zipties to strengthen them. I've never had stability problems,even in my big pens that don't have tops. Upper levels can bestrengthened by putting dowel rods underneath for addedsupport. Someone on here has a multilevel NIC cage for a 10lb bunny, and with the dowel rods for support she hasn't had anystability problems at all even with the big bunny jumping from level tolevel.

If you're worried about a bun escaping, make sure there is a top onit. Some rabbits will jump over a pen 2 cubes high, but notmany. A few rabbits will climb.

If you make a multi-level cage, build it so that the rabbit can onlyjump down one level at a time. Look at Trixie's cage for anexample. It just makes sure that the rabbit can'taccidentally fall down to far and hurt herself.


----------



## Eve

Hi Weetwoo_89! My NIC cage is 4 levels high andis very sturdy, even when my bunnies run at top speed up and down thelevels. I just useda LOTof cable ties. I have hadthe cage for two yearsand have never hadanyproblems with it.


----------



## Weetwoo_89

Thanks for the help guys. I feelbetter already. Now if I can only convince mommy dearest that I amready for this! It will be like going on a crusade. Lots of fighting,wounding, and dying. One side will be the victor (hopefully me). 
&lt;3, RaE


----------



## Chickenlittle586

Heyeveryone. Wow you all made some pretty awesome cages! I built my firstNIC today and i feel pretty darn proud :bunnydance:. Your cages gave mesome great ideas........i just need to figure out how i want to dothem. I'll put pictures up soon once i feel i've finally finished it!



Alicia


----------



## jenfur427

Here is the NIC cage my DBF and I built. It is3x3x2. We used zip ties and the connectors. On the floors we used thestick on tiles (for easy clean up) and have rugs on top of that so Vegadoesn't slip on the tiles. It has a four square grid on the top floor,and two steps leading up to that.


----------



## Weetwoo_89

I see some people leave their cages'topless'. To those people, aren't you afraid that your bunny will getout by climbing/jumping? Or does that not happen often and people withtops are just being safe? Just a thought...

&lt;3, RaE


----------



## Haley

Some bunnies wont jump. The rescue where Ivolunteer uses only those pen-types, where they are two panels high andno top. This makes is a lot easier to clean and feed them etc. If thereis a bunny who likes to jump or climb, they put a sheet over it whenthe bun is in its pen.

I have two foster girls right now that I have in a pen. It is a lot easier to build and clean and such.


----------



## Weetwoo_89

Aha, thanks Haley. ^.^

RaE


----------



## JadeIcing

New cage is done. For flooring I have tilesaround the edge The center is a hard plastic floor thing that computerchairs use. Hey I had to think of something cheap. Bungee cord thingsto make sure they cant open it. 

They love it!

















































Here is the cord:


----------



## Soulsgirl

Here is the one I just finished, my first.. Imodeled mine after stephiemarie78 It seemed to be thebest one for the space we had available. Then I modified it a littlebit.. 


Here is the whoel thing.. I have yet to really put any of her stuff inthere and still need to find something for the base of it. 






I added two shelves to the side to house all of her bunny necessities.. 






And here is a view with the door open...


----------



## Soulsgirl

I forgot to add.. What is the best way to make ramps?


----------



## Soulsgirl

So I found some coroplast at an art supply shop.. The guy gave me a 4x8 sheet! Now to go make the bottom! :bunnydance:


----------



## aurora369

I've found that my guys don't need ramps. They can hop between the levels quite well.

Looks good though!

Take more pictures when it's all done an outfitted with all the bunny stuff and the bunny!

--Dawn


----------



## CheyAutRanch

*Weetwoo_89 wrote:*


> I see some people leave their cages 'topless'. Tothose people, aren't you afraid that your bunny will get out byclimbing/jumping? Or does that not happen often and people with topsare just being safe? Just a thought...
> 
> &lt;3, RaE






Mine was 2 squares high and topless. Freckle got out twice, so I wentup to 3 squares. All was well for awhile, but yesterday he got out (butthe door wasn't latched properly so I figured he squeezed through) andthen again today! So I guess he climbs? So now it has a top!

Jessi


----------



## CheyAutRanch

I built another NIC cage last night. I like itmuch better than my other one, so I"m going to rebuild the other tolook like this one. (the cardboard on the "shelves" is temporary)

Just built, doors closed:





Doors open:





Putting stuff in it:










Jessi


----------



## katt

i am thinking about changing herman and winnie's cage around

and i must say, chayautranch, i might be stealing your design. . . i love it. . . how cool!

my roommate just made a NIC cage for her rabbit, and went "katie, inever understood the whole NIC cage concept, but now i am addicted, iwant to go buy more pannels and keep building!"

i laughed. . .they are addicting, aren't they?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I was showing my pics of my NIC cage to somefriends last night, they thought it was the coolest thing. Isaid yeah, I'd like to know who the first person was to think of this,anyone know? Was it someone on here? Becausethey're brilliant.


----------



## CheyAutRanch

*katt wrote: *


> i am thinking about changing herman and winnie's cage around
> 
> and i must say, chayautranch, i might be stealing your design. . . i love it. . . how cool!
> 
> my roommate just made a NIC cage for her rabbit, and went "katie, inever understood the whole NIC cage concept, but now i am addicted, iwant to go buy more pannels and keep building!"
> 
> i laughed. . .they are addicting, aren't they?




Feel free  I think I'm crazy... awhile back I was board at work so Istarted drawing different ideas for NICs! Even drawing "3D" pictures soI could figure out where to put supports and second levels  This wasa combo of two different ideas I had, so I made it up while I built it,but had already had ideas going... 

Jessi


----------



## Flashy

Wow wow wow wow wow wow I LOVEthese!

I want one, lol.


----------



## katt

i posted all this in my bunny blog. . . but i figured i would add them here too!

herman and winnie's NIC cage currently:






it is 3 by 2 by 3. . .(3 wide, 2 deep, 3 tall)

since herman and winnie are 10 and 6 pounds, i would normally say thisis to small for them, but they are only caged when i am not home (so 8hours a day for maybe 4 days a week) they free roam my room at night,normally sleep all cuddled with me in my bed, and therefore i think thecage is big enough

once they have done more damage to the flooring, and i need to replaceit, they are getting something very close toCheyAutRanch's cage as i am very much in love withthe design

here is another photo to show it in my bedroom:







*side note* ah ha ha ha ha if you look on my computer i have RO up! it is a constant on my computer. . . to funny


----------



## Pipp

Wow, thispage has some awesome cages!!

Here's a pen/cage set up that I saw in an Orlando paper. (I'm puttingit in the 'pens' thread, too) Great for multiple rabbits! 

(And I'm stealing it without permission :hiding:but thecredit for the set up goes to Steffanie Schrader of Orlando Rabbit Careand Adoption).


----------



## ntloser

> I built another NIC cage last night. I like it much better than myother one, so I"m going to rebuild the other to look like this one.(the cardboard on the "shelves" is temporary)
> 
> Just built, doors closed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doors open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting stuff in it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessi



Wow.. I chose the same Royal blue ones,the same dimensions.. 4 sqauresby 2, and the doors are the same. I really like the levels that youmade. I am getting ready to buld another story.


----------



## kathryn303

I built Bunny an NIC cage recently. It is 2 deep, 3 wide, and 2 high. I used some leftover carpet from our house for the shelves. For the bottom of the cage, I used a piece of wood that had a finish on one side that is like a dry-erase board. It is easy to wipe up any spills or messes. There is a door on the top and on the front.
















And then with some extra NIC panels, I built a run for outside. I supervise her while she is in it. It is very easy to collapse and store. I also put some blue ice packs if she wanted to sit on those and put a bowl of water out there. My cat had fun watching her.


----------



## Crazyt123

I finally got to build my own!with my moms help we built this one its 3 by 3 by 3

tomarrow we are building the ramps , playpen and conecting the two old cages and put them on the other side of the play pen so they have even more room!


The buns are also happey cause they got new toys and a new bed


so here it is


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Kathryn-Love it! I also love the pen! Isn't it great to be able to take them outside? I have one as well.

Crazy-Love yours too, you and your mom did a wonderful job!


----------



## Crazyt123

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Kathryn-Love it! I also love the pen! Isn't it great to be able to take them outside? I have one as well.
> 
> Crazy-Love yours too, you and your mom did a wonderful job!


Thanks hopfully this will help with the litter training the will onml pee in there but not always poo!lol Ill post more pics once we finsh it!


----------



## kathy5

wow that pen is a great Idear thanks


----------



## Sealy

I'm sooo inspired with all the great cages! I've got temp ones set up right now, but am going to remodel them all today/tomorrow.

Anyways, I have a question...
for those of you who are using towels/sheets /fabric stuff on the flooring, how do you clean it? Do you just lift the cages up a bit and slide it out and shake/wash?
Is it difficult to put it back down?

~Sealy

(\(\
( -.-)
o_(")(")


----------



## Crazyt123

*Me cage only have 3 panle covering the 3rd floor so I am am able to go in there cage w/ a broom and sweep it out .For the frabic I jsut wash it.*

*Sealy wrote: *


> I'm sooo inspired with all the great cages! I've got temp ones set up right now, but am going to remodel them all today/tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question...
> for those of you who are using towels/sheets /fabric stuff on the flooring, how do you clean it? Do you just lift the cages up a bit and slide it out and shake/wash?
> Is it difficult to put it back down?
> 
> ~Sealy
> 
> ((
> ( -.-)
> o_(")(")


----------



## JadeIcing

*Sealy wrote: *


> I'm sooo inspired with all the great cages! I've got temp ones set up right now, but am going to remodel them all today/tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question...
> for those of you who are using towels/sheets /fabric stuff on the flooring, how do you clean it? Do you just lift the cages up a bit and slide it out and shake/wash?
> Is it difficult to put it back down?
> 
> ~Sealy
> 
> ((
> ( -.-)
> o_(")(")



I lift and move the cage(with help from my husband.). Wash it like I wash any sheets. I just started using plastic table cloth (like the ones you use at birthday parties.) under the sheet.














See the red sticking out.


----------



## katt

izabelle's work in progress!

*she isn't living in it yet*

















some updates to it are:

i bought fleece to put under the tiles as she is so little, i worry that her feet will get caught inthe space between the tiles and break.

the 1/2 circle grid is a little hide-away for her to snuggle up in, as she loves to do stuff like that.

the top opens up, so that i can reach down into it and grab her or clean the cage.

i plan on using coroplaste as the flooring, once i find the time to go pick it up!


----------



## ~Bracon~

There all so good


----------



## msfancy

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Rosie cage, when I move out, I'll probably expand it. Lol, look at Pippin's little hand-me-down cage.. poor guy.. he'll move up once I find more space..[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

I love that cage.


----------



## ThatsMySimi

I have a question for all of you with NIC cages... When you bought them, how many cubes did it say you were getting? Like did it say 4, or 6? And how many do you think it took you to make the cage? 

I am still waiting to buy mine, but if Im gonna need a whole lot of grids, Ill wait and buy 2 sets or 6 cubes (which is going ot cost me $60CAN)


----------



## aurora369

The packages I buy at Costco are an 8 cube set, comes with 30 panels for $20. Costco only sells them for back to school, but that season should be coming up soon.

To figure out how many panels are in a set, you have to do a bit of mental counting. Draw out 6 cubes and count how many panels it would take.

--Dawn


----------



## Flashy

Ooooooooooooooooooh, I bought my NIC cubes and I have built a 3x2x3 and I LOVE it. I haven't got any pics yet, and no one is actually moving in for a week or so, but I will post some


----------



## ThatsMySimi

*aurora369 wrote: *


> The packages I buy at Costco are an 8 cube set, comes with 30 panels for $20. Costco only sells them for back to school, but that season should be coming up soon.
> 
> To figure out how many panels are in a set, you have to do a bit of mental counting. Draw out 6 cubes and count how many panels it would take.
> 
> --Dawn


Okay, great, thanks... I can't seem to find any 8 cube sets here, and as it is, I can only find 6 cube sets at Home Depot, and they are $30... I dont think we have a Costco here..... :?


----------



## Michaela

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> Ooooooooooooooooooh, I bought my NIC cubes and I have built a 3x2x3 and I LOVE it. I haven't got any pics yet, and no one is actually moving in for a week or so, but I will post some



Oh cool! Where did you get them? 

I won't need any for rabbits, as Maddie is free roaming in my room, and the parents just won't let me bring Pebble and Ebony inside, but I'm trying to convince them to let me get a pair of piggies and I'd want NICs for them.


----------



## Crazyt123

extend their cage!


----------



## Crazyt123

sorry double post


----------



## Flashy

*Michaela wrote: *


> *Moominmoo wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooooh, I bought my NIC cubes and I have built a 3x2x3 and I LOVE it. I haven't got any pics yet, and no one is actually moving in for a week or so, but I will post some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool! Where did you get them?
> 
> I won't need any for rabbits, as Maddie is free roaming in my room, and the parents just won't let me bring Pebble and Ebony inside, but I'm trying to convince them to let me get a pair of piggies and I'd want NICs for them.
Click to expand...


http://www.robertmay.co.uk/pdf/P54.pdfIt was suggesting on here, by someone that might even have been you, lol.

They are REALLY good, the cubes and the company I got them from. 

They are chrome and my bunnies are chewers so I won't have to worry about them eating any coating, but they appear to like to lick it, lol.

They do packs of 17, and I got three lots and have a few left over from mine. And when I can afford it I want to add another level to it, which will be cool


----------



## Munchkin

You can order them through B&Q Michaela, even if they don't stock them in your area - check that other thread you asked about them in for details about what to ask for! I replied to you there ages back.

The set comes with 24 silver panels and cost Â£9.99 right now - I ordered 4 boxes - got 2 tonight, and waiting for them to locate my other 2. Doh!

I've built parts of my cages and am amazed how easy it is to do - just need to find some correx now.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy

You got two? I thought someone said that Slemka was not producing any or something at the moment?


----------



## Michaela

Yeah Tracy that might have been me I always thought they seemed a bit expensive there though lol

I didn't expect B&Q to get them, I was reading on a cavy site people had ordered them and they never came for months! But that's so cool you get them, I might have to pop in to B&Q tomorrow when we're in Ballymena to get Harry Potter. Even if I don't use them right now, it'll be good to have them for the future. :biggrin2:


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

hello everyone! i just lllllllluuuuvvvvvv these cages! i'm going to make one and get the supplies soon! (maybe even this weekend!) But, my parents will not let me keep my rabbit, Trixie inside, because my mom is allergic!(i still can't believe she let me get her!) but, how can i make it to fit my backyard and keep her safe form cats! (she sleeps inside her cage every night!) but can someone HHEEEEEELLLLLPPPP!!!!!


----------



## naturestee

Unfortunately they're not safe for outside unless they are in a secure shed or barn. I really don't think they'd stand up to a determined dog like a more solid wood or wire cage would.

Could you convince your parents to build a wooden shed or play house for her? They are popular rabbit homes in the UK where outside rabbits are more common. They provide good protection and lots of space, and you can put shelves inside for the rabbit to jump up on.


----------



## aurora369

I thought I'd share my new set up. Ryan and I built this set up just after Christmas break, and after we had our floors done we switched positions to what we have now.

Here's were we had them first:











Here's the new set up:











For some reason, my pictures got distorted when I uploaded them from my camera. But here are two more:








In the bottom one, you can see how I made the base for my cage. A plywood box, glued lino down, metal stripping around the top edge. It has worked wonderfully so far. More exepensive than coroplast, but will last much longer. Because the lino is completly flat, the buns can't chew on it and the metal stripping prevents chewing from the top down. And it's still a dream to clean, just spray with vinegar and wipe up.

--Dawn


----------



## Flashy

*Michaela wrote: *


> Yeah Tracy that might have been me I always thought they seemed a bit expensive there though lol



Needs must, lol. With the explosion of bunnies we have here I had to do something drastic.

I was going to go to B&Q until I read that Slemka weren't sending any out, and so that wasn't at all helpful to me.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

no dogs could jump into our backyard:grumpy:. and i have a dog and they are buds! she would NEVER do that to trixie(my bun):X

and plus------:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

it's already made and in my backyard!


----------



## Spring

NIC cages really are not suitable at the least to have outdoors. They are not strong enough for predators, even if your dog is friendly to Trixie. Cats and raccoons are not as friendly, and will tear Trixie to shreds as soon as they leap onthe cage.There is a huge threat to having a NIC cage outside since NIC cages can ONLY be used indoors because they have very little predator protection. Also they are not good with protecting the bunny against elements. I bet a strong wind could even disassemble a few grids and a rain could easily get in the cage and soak Trixie.

NIC cages are NOT appropriate for outdoors.. is there any other options to have Trixie in? Housing her in a NIC is not safe nor responsible. So many dangers that NIC doesn't stand a chance to hold up to. Just not appropriate for outdoor housing.

:?


----------



## Flashy

*Spring wrote: *


> NIC cages really are not suitable at the least to have outdoors. They are not strong enough for predators, even if your dog is friendly to Trixie. Cats and raccoons are not as friendly, and will tear Trixie to shreds as soon as they leap onthe cage.There is a huge threat to having a NIC cage outside since NIC cages can ONLY be used indoors because they have very little predator protection. Also they are not good with protecting the bunny against elements. I bet a strong wind could even disassemble a few grids and a rain could easily get in the cage and soak Trixie.
> 
> NIC cages are NOT appropriate for outdoors.. is there any other options to have Trixie in? Housing her in a NIC is not safe nor responsible. So many dangers that NIC doesn't stand a chance to hold up to. Just not appropriate for outdoor housing.
> 
> :?




That's very nicely put, I think I am going to be a tad blunt.

If you subject your poor bunny out side in an NIC cube, she will be battered by the weather (rain, sun, fog, wind, you name it), she will be high risk for any predators (raccoons, snakes, foxes, etc), she will get 'visitors in her cage (mice, rats, which can carry illnesses).

You are virtually sentencing her to certain death. If you keep the NIC cage outside (or rather her in the NIC cage outside) and you care about her, then everytime you go out you should be scared as to whether you will find a dead rabbit, boiled alive by the sun or drowned by the rain, a rabbits ripped limb from limb by a predator with blood and mank scattered everywhere, or rabbit that is severely ill, maybe fitting, frothing at the mouth, from illness like rabies that can be carried by other animals, or huddled from pneumonia caused by rain.

Please find something more suitable for her to live in.

I feel so sorry for your poor bunny.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

Okay! 1st of all, i do not live in like the woods were there is foxes and raccons. i live in huntington BEACH!! i dont see why everyone thinks it is a big deal that i have her outside! i have a skateboard ramp(half-pipe) where there is like a storage thing under an opening on the side. that's where i'm putting the cage. the ramp storage area has a little grass gate around it (safe from wind) and there is a covering on the top(safe from rain and sun) so basically it's like she is living inside but she's not. Its warm in the winter and cool in the summer. But i don't get why you are all trying to put me down:whatever and trying to tell me what is right and wrong. It's just like raising a child, many people will try to change your ways to their ways, when you know what is best and the happiest thing for your child(or rabbit!)
Signed,
Irie and Trixie:bunny17::bunny18:rabbithop:bunny19:bunnyheart:bunnydance:


----------



## Munchkin

Maybe you got that response because you weren't clear in the first place?

Sounded to me like you were just sticking your bunny outside in an indoor only cage with no shelter from the elements. I still don't think an NIC cage is suitable for outside, regardless but it's your bunny.

Predators also include neighbourhood dogs and cats so you can live in urban land and still have a problem. The NIC panels are not made for cages - it's a shelving unit at the end of the day, so not as sturdy for outdoor use.

The reason people are so strong in their replies is because they care about the welfare of ALL rabbits - not sure why you are surprised at that really...


----------



## Flashy

I don't think that there is anything wrong at all with keeping bunnies outside; most of mine live outside.

I live in a large village, but in our area we have cats and dogs, which are predators, we have mice and rats, which carry illness and disease, we have had birds of prey, foxes, all sorts. All my bunnies live in very secure, strong, weather proof hutches that can not be penetrated by any sort of predator, unless a random tiger happens to stroll into my garden and pick a fight with a rabbit, which I will just have to hope doesn't happen.

I fully agree with munchkin. The people that have replied to you, including myself, have done so because they care about the welfare of bunnies. On here, bunnies come first. Yes, you are important too, and that is another reason that people have said what they did. I hate finding a dead body, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, and if I could stop you finding that dead body, I would, but all I can do is advise, for both your sake, and more importantly, the bunnies.

I just hope that nothing happens to your bun, I really hope it doesn't.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

thanks! 
But we have really big gates so no dogs could get in, and my dog would and does scare away any cats from getting in our backyard! heck, i have never seen a cat anywhere near our house for that matter! so thanks for trying to help "save my rabbit from me killing her" but i think she is going to be okay. Plus, she has another cage that we still have, soo we could put her in it which is small and safe we have had her in it since april0 so thanks!
<PS>
my dad is going to help me re-build it today, so we might just make a hutch!


----------



## Flashy

I have no problem with rabbits living both indoors and outdoors because there is a time and a place for both.

Just an idea, but I have recently made an NIC cage for my room because I intend to bring some bunnies inside to live, however, I made my own changes to it.

I have given it a wooden floor and a wooden back, and I have given it wood on the levels too.

You could use your NIC as a basis for a hutch, and then use wood on all the side, and the bottom and top. Obviously leaving a space for a door. then you could use the roofing felt to make it weather proof on the top, sides and back.

That would probably make a terrific and safe hutch for your bun, and I bet she would love it


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

thanks mooinmoo i certaintley will think about this later today(when i re-create/re-build the cage!!!) thanks for being nice!!!!


----------



## Roxie

Roxies cage (front):







Side 






Inside





And i have to put one of roxie


----------



## Spring

Ok guys, awesome! Everyone's just trying to make sure everybun is happy and safe . Sometimes people can take offence to something when the person who replied posted out of good intentions, in the end everyone is just wanting to keep the bunnies happy and healthy! So much love out there for these furry little critters, can be understandable when somethings get a bit heated .

I just think the main message that myself, Moominmoo and Munchkin were wanting to say is that NIC cages generally should not be used outside, and if done should be used with extreme caution. Just don't want to give a wrong message to someone who comes on reading the thread and thinking it'd be a good idea to just put a NIC cage out like it is without adding on to make it safe and secure, like you guys have. No harm done, and sorry if anything we have said may have offended you, we are just looking at the best interest for the rabbit.

So on that note, do we have any pics of Trixie's new home? I'd love to see!

So all, group hug! :biggrin2::groupparty:

-Bunnies Rock!:dude:


----------



## Roxie

yeah and roxies cage is only temporarry while we are bonding her and buddy and soon the with live in the hutch we built buddy!!! buddys is the bigger one!!


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

thanks for understanding spring! i dont have any pics yet! but i'll get some soon!! yesterday my mom and i built it on the grass of my backyard, then we tried to move it under the ramp because we thought it was going to rain, and it fell apart! so today my dad is going to help me re-build it and make it stronger, but we will be building it under the ramp(skateboard ramp) this time and put it in a permennt place! so i will get some pics soon !!!! sorry if i hurt anyone's feelings!!!!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

> I love this cage. I wish I could put a bed in Pixies cage, but she always goes potty in it.  Where did you get that sheet of flooring on the top?
Click to expand...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

That's not my cage, but that flooring is called pegboard and you can get it at most hardware stores.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> snoopys cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very nice cage and you have a nice house from what I can see. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Snoopys Mom changes that cage all the time.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

okay~
how did everyone make the ramp leading to the 2nd floor?? this is for people who have an up-stairs in their NIC cage, of course! LOL! but my metal ramp hurts trixie(my bun's ) feet!!!! someone HHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flashy

I haven't made a ramp, but I think I will probably have to.

I have one of two options.

Use two of the grids, cable tie them together, and cover them with soemthing like a grass mat, or some wood with slats across it (like how you see them in pet shops).

Or just usea piece of woodwide enough for my bunnies to climb up, then put slats across it.

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

thanks! i think im going to do the grass mat1 but i already tried it with another mat! should i tie it thru the grass mat???


----------



## Flashy

Yeh, that would stop it slipping.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

okay, thanks . . .


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I used 2 grids and cable tied the together with a 2 square overlap. I put carpet on top using cable ties on the corners to hold it on


----------



## JadeIcing

No ramp here. They jump.


----------



## msfancy

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> No ramp here. They jump.


Same here


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Yay, sometime next week I will be able to show y'all pics of my NIC setup


----------



## binkies

My new and bigger cage


----------



## EiuGirl316

Hehe random, but I love the little dancing bun icon. ":bunnydance:" I need to post pics of my cage as well.

Actually this is my guinea pig Chocolatey's cage, but I ended up building a cage for Finneganout of the NIC's as well. I'll post the pics of her cage after I take them!


----------



## Kokkiniklosti

This must be some kond of a reconrd! This topic has been going on and on for over a year! I loved all those nic cages! I am planning of making a big one for my boys! But these tiles are kind of rare in Greece! Although i can find them i would like to know what is approximately the cost of each tile! I don't want to be fooled by anyone here who wants to make money by me!


----------



## Flashy

[align=center]



[/align]
Here is mine, FINALLY.

It's quite cluttered at the mo with excess litter trays, ramps, and stuff, but I'm looking at expanding it upwards which will reduce the clutteredness.

There are currently four 8 week old babes in there, and eventually that will go down to two or three buns with more shelves, so it should work out ok 

As sad as this may sound, I'm quite proud of it because my buns LOVE it


----------



## MsBinky

Ooooh I just built my NIC cage a month ago. I still need to work out some details but I saw some great ideas so I may steal a few lol. I am just a bit sad because I could only give them a narrow yet high cage. However, considering the size of the cages you find in Montreal, they have a great size and they sure do love it. 

Btw, I have a few tips for first time builders:

- NIC cubes are easy to find in the US, but for those living in Canada, you might search longer. I found mine at Wal-Mart, and I have seen them at Home Depot also. The packs come with 13 grids and cost 19.99$. Sadly, you probably won't find nearly as many color choices. They are coated but fear not, it is not toxic to the buns. 

-I strongly suggest you use both the connectors and zip ties. The connectors are great for giving the shape and keeping it from sagging, the zip ties really strengthen it and are an added security feature. The connectors do pop out quite easily if not installed perfectly. 

-If you have big buns, I really suggest you use zip ties in all the corners in an x-shape. I did it in places where I had a shelf, just for my peace of mind.

-Some people worry about using zip ties because they fear the sharp edges once cut. I have a really simple solution: grab a lighter and burn them, this will soften them and prevent you or the buns cutting yourself with them. Just be careful because the ends stay hot for quite a few minutes. Never put your hand under the tie when burning it as the plastic melts and can drip and leave you with a nasty burn. I know this is all obvious, but if you're like me, you're too excited and forget details. LOL.

- If you have a bun like my Bam-Bam, he'll understand exactly what is keeping that door closed. You'll really want to have clips holding that door because your bun may snap all the zip ties. Lol. Bam-Bam doesn't chew any other tie except those on the door. Thank goodness my bird Teako would let me know when he was out. 

- I personally do not suggest putting grids on the floor. The NIC cages are amazingly sturdy for an indoor cage when built properly. The grids just make it harder to clean and I also fear of a paw or nail getting stuck if something slips. Of course I am paranoid, but at least I know for sure that cannot happen.



Anywho, I really really suggest this type of cage. It truly is wonderful and the buns love it! I'll finish fixing mine and I will post a few pics.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

-Some people worry about using zip ties because they fear the sharp edges once cut. I have a really simple solution: grab a lighter and burn them, this will soften them and prevent you or the buns cutting yourself with them. Just be careful because the ends stay hot for quite a few minutes. Never put your hand under the tie when burning it as the plastic melts and can drip and leave you with a nasty burn. I know this is all obvious, but if you're like me, you're too excited and forget details. LOL.<<< you could also get a nail file that is made for acrylic nails and a few swipes on the sharp corners does the trick to. I never tried the lighter thing, but see i would wind up metlting the whole zip,lol


----------



## MsBinky

Yomo,

I have no problem with buns being outside and I see that you insist on using this type of cage. I do not want to badger or nag but it bugs me so I thought I would point them out to you and see what you think. I am sure you wouldn't want anything to happen to your bun so let's see if we can work on a few things together. 

Here






I would think that an animal could easily lift the back of the wood panel on top since the brick is only in the front? I know the panel is heavy but trust me, animals are quite strong and smarter than we think. You should really consider evening out the weight so that it doesn't throw one side off balance.

If you look at the first grid on the left, the top one where the clip is... You can see that it isn't very sturdy. Also, those clips can bend and I'm not sure it really would prove resistant. I'm scared the clip might not even matter if the left side caves in. I would definitely strengthen that side. You can tuck the corner of the grid into the connector to give it a bit more strength. Yes I know it is a door, but it's really easy to pop in and out and I think it is worth it.

Also, there is nothing on the floor? Doesn't your bunny ever dig? Also,bunnies aren't the only animals who can dig so I would really consider that.

Anywho, this cage really bugs me but I figure you've never had a bad experience so you might not know of some things. I would really suggest that you reconsider how it's built.


----------



## MsBinky

"you could also get a nail file that is made for acrylic nails and a few swipes on the sharp corners does the trick to. I never tried the lighter thing, but see i would wind up metlting the whole zip,lol"

Lmao nah, I thought that too. Lol. It really doesn't light up so you just melt away.I found it less physical and quicker than filing it down. Also, I figure it would be less messy. I found the lighter trick easier because sometimes I had a hard time cutting the zip tie short enough so I'd just burn off the parts I didn't want.

But of course, this is all personal preference and many methods do the trick. However, no matter the method, please make sure those edges aren't sharp. I turned all of mine so that the bunnies cannot get hurt from inside the cage, but sometimes the buns are out of the cage and chin it as theirs and I wouldn't want them injured.


----------



## Flashy

My dad suggested melting the edges, but I didn't do it because I was worried that it might turn themtoxic, or produce a chemical or something that might hurt the bunnies (but I'm WAY over cautious). I filed mine down, or turned the sharp bits outwards so the bunnies could get to them.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

MsBinky,
i have an outside NIC cage too and it works out just great! Yomo143's and my cage are just fine outside. Plus mine has half a top or an empty 2 squares so i can sit down in there. But, at night i cover it. Also, both our rabbits aren't very big, mine is a dwarf and yomo143's is a baby. They can't knock it down! Also, we live in huntington beach, not in the woods or anything where a bear is going to come and take it apart!
Signed,
Irie


----------



## Flashy

Hey Trixieismyfunnybunny, I just wondered how your NIC cage was coming along, and whether you had managed to convert it to more of a hutch?

I'm not asking to niggle, just because I'm interested, and wanted to help ifI could (obviously not physically, but with any ideas or problems or anything).


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

well moonimoo,
we have completed the cage part! it looks really good with an upstairs and all her toys! umm, we have not done the hutch thing yet, but we might in the future. mine is really,really,really easy to move around! i dont know about anyone else's, but mine is! ya i'll try to get some pics on here of her and her new cage though! 
~Irie  and Trixie:rabbithop


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

MsBinky,
i have an outside NIC cage too and it works out just great! Yomo143's and my cage are just fine outside. Plus mine has half a top or an empty 2 squares so i can sit down in there. But, at night i cover it. Also, both our rabbits aren't very big, mine is a dwarf and yomo143's is a baby. They can't knock it down! Also, we live in huntington beach, not in the woods or anything where a bear is going to come and take it apart!
Signed,
Irie <<<<<<<I have no problem with having a NIC cage outside if that is what you choose so long as it is secure and everything,but my problem is with the repeated mention that because of where you live there is nothing that is going to get your buns. Maybe where you live a bear isnt going to get your bun, or any other animal for that matter, but other things like opposum, raccoons, and rats are things that live everywhere. People here arent saying that a bear is going to stroll up and get you but there are other wild animals that are EVERYWHERE that could be a problem. I lived in a city enviroment, row homes, and not many trees and there were still raccoons and opposums, i live in the country now and i have to watch for fox and bear and coyote so it is different but no matter where you live you are not free of wildlife.


----------



## Crazyt123

hhaha off to make a mew cage!!!! will post pics when done!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

I went to Walmarts tonight and couldnt find these. I asked the workers and they had no clue what I was talking about. What do I do? I know I have seen them there once, but forgot where I saw them. :?


----------



## Spring

Sometimes they go under different names. I know the Wal-Mart here sells the RubberMaid brand. They are usually in with the laundry baskets and closet set up stuff.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Im looking it up on their site and no matches.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

FOUND THEM :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


Their called wire storage cubes.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

They're $15 for only 4? :?


----------



## Spring

Oh great, was just looking!  They have pink too! Pixie will LOVE that!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

I want the pink. I think Ill like the pink more than her. lol


----------



## Spring

That is a picture of them put together. They come in a package stacked together. There are 17 grids I think in a package. They can make 4 little storage areas, but you are using it for Pixies cage, so you'll maybe just need two boxes of them to make a good size cage with a shelf maybe .


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Oh good! Will 2 boxes be enough to make a 2nd floor?


----------



## Spring

Definitely! With 2 boxes you'll have 34 cubes to work with. With that, I would make a 2 x 4 with a 1 x 4 shelf and a top. The possibilities are endless! Or you could put a sheet to make a top so you could take it off and on to climb in with her and make a 3x 4 with a shelf that runs across the side that is 4 long and maybe have a little corner shelf. OR if you want a complete second floor, you could have a 2 x 4 with a whole complete second floor with just a grid missing so she has a second level. So that would be a 2 x 4 ( 24 grids for the outside) 7 grids for the second floor and then you'd have 3 grids to play around with. Then you can justput a sheet with clipson top in case she tries to escape.

As you can tell, I love playing around with NIC grids.. hehe.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

LoL. It sounds very fun and I cant wait to start building. :biggrin2:


----------



## Munchkin

*You are wasting your breathe here sadly. Until this girl comes down to find an escaped or dead bunny I don't think she will listen to a word we say.
The fact that the NIC cage is "really really really easy to move around" is NOT a good thing for an outdoor home for a poor defenceless bunny. If you can move it around easy, so can a dog, or even your own rabbit -they knock it over and she is gone.


theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> MsBinky,
> i have an outside NIC cage too and it works out just great! Yomo143's and my cage are just fine outside. Plus mine has half a top or an empty 2 squares so i can sit down in there. But, at night i cover it. Also, both our rabbits aren't very big, mine is a dwarf and yomo143's is a baby. They can't knock it down! Also, we live in huntington beach, not in the woods or anything where a bear is going to come and take it apart!
> Signed,
> Irie <<<<<<<I have no problem with having a NIC cage outside if that is what you choose so long as it is secure and everything,but my problem is with the repeated mention that because of where you live there is nothing that is going to get your buns. Maybe where you live a bear isnt going to get your bun, or any other animal for that matter, but other things like opposum, raccoons, and rats are things that live everywhere. People here arent saying that a bear is going to stroll up and get you but there are other wild animals that are EVERYWHERE that could be a problem. I lived in a city enviroment, row homes, and not many trees and there were still raccoons and opposums, i live in the country now and i have to watch for fox and bear and coyote so it is different but no matter where you live you are not free of wildlife.


----------



## JadeIcing

*PixieMillyMommy wrote: *


> They're $15 for only 4? :?



They are different in the store. 







They are in the home storage area.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Walmart says they have it, but only online. That dont seem right.


----------



## JadeIcing

Walmart here doesn't in store.

Same with scale I bought. In store no online yes.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Please help me everyone. I want to be able to get it in the store since I have to buy 2 boxes. Shipping is outrageous. :? Where can I go?


----------



## JadeIcing

That box I showed is from Target. The first time I asked they said no they didnt have it. Than I called and asked the guy said yes and where to look. Low and hehold they were there. Print that picture and see.


----------



## Munchkin

*Write out all the details of it online, go in the store and ask if they will order it in for you, and if they say no - email head office customer services team and ask them why you can't order them through the shop. That worked for me and I got mine.

Good luck!

PixieMillyMommy wrote: *


> Please help me everyone. I want to be able to get it in the store since I have to buy 2 boxes. Shipping is outrageous. :? Where can I go?


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!! TARGET HAS THEM FOR $12.99 :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Haley

Just wanted to add:

To anyone thinking of making one of these, make sure you buy a box of cable/zip ties. The connectors alone are not strong enough so you need the cable ties for extra support. Also, if youre making a second level you will need something else to support it. I use a dowel rod or shelf L-brackets for this.


----------



## MsBinky

Sorry, I didn't get to your post sooner. Wal-Mart didn't advertise on their website and the employees will be clueless. I found mine in the aisle where you have the laundry baskets. Usually in that same aisle they have storage bins and closet organizer stuff. Mine were there. You might want to look towars the bottom because they are very heavy. mine were not in a box but were just wrapped. So anywho, I hope that helps. The stores are differentfor everyone. I know how it feels to really really want to build a fun cage and not find the grids so I really hope you get them. Lol.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Im building it right now, but how do I get to Pixie? Like...theres no door. :?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

How are you building it? You'll have to create a door.

Maybe look back in this thread to find one you like, you'll need to use the zip ties for the door, not the connectors.


----------



## Haley

You have to use cable ties to make a door.

Heres an example of how I did it:







But theres lots of ways to add a door. Just use the cable ties on one side and then use some sort of clip (carabeener, chip clip, binder clip etc) for the part that opens.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Haley, thanks for putting yours on, it's one of my favorites and is a great example for her to go by.

Just to clarify, by "zip ties" I mean cable ties, that's just what my husband calls them, so, so do I.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Whats that type of litter in your litter boxes and what is the white you use for your flooring?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*PixieMillyMommy wrote: *


> Whats that type of litter in your litter boxes and what is the white you use for your flooring?



I'm not sure what she uses as litter, I think it's called Woody Pet or a close version to it, which is a wood pelleted litter.

The flooring I know is Chloroplast, which can be purchased at sign shops.


----------



## Haley

Yup, its Equine Fresh (wood pellet litter for horse stalls) covered with a stitching screen I bought at Michaels and then cut to size.

I got my sheets of Coroplast (4ft x 8ft) from a shop that sells/designs signs. It was only 10.00 per sheet!


----------



## Roxie

Msbinky.

1. that brick wasnt there to hold it. i put a brick in one of the holes roxie dug and i had an extra one and i hadnt moved it yet !:shock:

2 yes roxie digs but i put bricks around the edges so she dosent get out.

3. i live on the coast near the beach in a neighborhood. I dont no any animals who could dig and not have humans notice.Also there is chicken wire around the first grids on the bottom. i understand there is wildlife and Roxie is pretty protected 

Also it is temporary while we are bonding me and my sisters buunny. all i wanted it to do is to be there until they are bonded. 

:heart:Hannah and Roxie


----------



## monklover

*yomo143 wrote: *


> Msbinky.
> 
> 1. that brick wasnt there to hold it. i put a brick in one of the holes roxie dug and i had an extra one and i hadnt moved it yet !:shock:
> 
> 2 yes roxie digs but i put bricks around the edges so she dosent get out.
> 
> 3. i live on the coast near the beach in a neighborhood. I dont no any animals who could dig and not have humans notice.Also there is chicken wire around the first grids on the bottom. i understand there is wildlife and Roxie is pretty protected
> 
> Also it is temporary while we are bonding me and my sisters buunny. all i wanted it to do is to be there until they are bonded.
> 
> :heart:Hannah and Roxie


Yes ok just so everyone knows I am yomo143's sister and I have a couple words to put in. I do know the dangers of an outside NIC cage and yes I am sometimes scared about it but everynight we make sure everything is safe for her. 

The reason we built that cage outside is because we are bonding Buddy and Roxie right now. We didn't want to build a brand new hutch and then have all of the work put into it and have to take it down. We also didn't want to get a hutch from the pet store or anything because Roxie spends a lot of time in her cage because we need to rotate excercising and we don't want her in a small space.

I really hope that you will all understand. Roxie will just be in there untill they are bonded.... 2 or 3 months at the MOST. We do know all the dangers and we make sure that everything is safe for her. We also have a dog that alerts us when a possum, raccoon, or whatever is outside, although I am not at all saying that we rely on him in any way, he is just another example. 

I hope everyone here understands that situation.  Anyways, thank you all for looking after my bunny. I understand that it is them that you are looking out for!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

I have no flooring and I didnt connect the inside panels all the way yet, but I did do cable/zip ties around every connector on the rest of the cage. I am finishing everything up tomorrow (Wednesday) and I ll take more pictures. :biggrin2: Just wanted to see what everyone thought so far for being my first NIC cage. Not bad huh? LoL


----------



## monklover

I like your NIC cage! Looks good! :biggrin2:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Thanks hun!!!! Im sure Pixie will be very happy to actually have some room to breathe. LoL


----------



## Haley

Monklover: thanks for clearing this up. I have to say Ive been looking through the past couple pages of this thread almost in tears Im so worried for these bunnies. Im glad you are at least aware of the dangers and of the fact that we're just concerned for the bunnies. 

To anyone thinking of building an NIC outside, I strongly advise against it. It would take a lot to really safeguard one of those against predators. A raccoon could easily pull those panels open. A dog could dig under the cage and pull your rabbit out. Or even if you think its protected, your rabbit could die from shock if an animal even attempts to get in. Also, what if youre not home and a bad storm hits? Those are not safe against the elements. I understand there are ways to make these things less likely, but its still a great risk to take.

PixieMillyMommy: Great cage! If you want cheap flooring for the levels try either pegboard (which you can get at home depot and they'll even cut it to size if you take measurements before you go) or those cheap stick on tiles work as well. Good work!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Thanks Haley! :biggrin2: My boyfriend and I built it and we are going to Menards or Home Depot tomorrow (Wed.) to get some vinyl flooring type stuff. It should work great. Ill post pics of it when finished and of Pixie in it. I think Im more excited than Pixie will be. LoL. I guess its because I know she can have more room now than before. I feel like shes going pretty much 2 steps back and forth back and forth all day. This NIC will be so good for her to actually have a place to potty, a place to eat, and she can run, sleep, and play with the rest of the room. Instead of going potty, eating, and playing all next to each other. I am so glad to have found this forum and this wonderful idea and I wouldnt have been able to do it without all of you.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

I know some people have to use a regular cage because I have for Pixie for 2 months, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE go right for an NIC cage instead of this type of cage. I feel like a bad and neglectful "bunny parent". I cant believe I didnt do an NIC sooner. I couldnt imagine me being thrown into something that small, trapped, and lonely. So please build a NIC for your bun, throw away these terrible, small things. I dont care how big these cages are, they're bad. I think every bunny deserves a home with a second story. Sorry, had to get this out. 

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## aurora369

Wow PMM!! I love Pixie's new cage, it looks so great! I'm sure she's going to love it and feel great about all her new space.

I have used Coroplast for flooring, which is like cardboard that is made of plastic. I have also built a box out of ply wood, glued linoleum to it and put metal stripping around the top to prevent chewing. Both methods worked well for me.

I can't wait for pictures of Pixie in her brand new cage!

--Dawn


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Thanks aurora369. My boyfriend wants to build something like a wooden tray to fit perfectly with the NIC cage. Should I tell him to put something on it, so she dont chew it?


----------



## undergunfire

Gah, I thought this was a NIC PICTURE thread? Why did it turn into all talk? It makes it annoying when looking through the pages for PICTURES of NIC cages :grumpy:.

Wow, I am a grump lately :embarrassed:.




Oh, and PixieMillyMommy...you may also want to move that cord waaaay out of the way of Pixie's cage....as she could pull it through the cubes and chew it .


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Good idea. Ill have to do something. :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Gah, I thought this was a NIC PICTURE thread? Why did it turn into all talk? It makes it annoying when looking through the pages for PICTURES of NIC cages :grumpy:.


In all the talking my cage got totally ignored :tears2:lol.

Oh well, nevermind, lol. I wanted comments when I had finished it, but my buns love it and that's the most important thing. 

Monklover, I have often worried and stressed over the outdoor cages that have been mentioned on here. Maybe that is due to the attitude of the people writing about it, or the way in which they have put their points across, but having read what you said you have made it clear that you know the risks, and have done the best you can to make it safe. I truly hope that it does remain safe and your sister's bunny is ok. Your mature and level response has made me feel better about it than I did do. Good luck with the bonding, I hope it's a fast bond.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> Here is mine, FINALLY.
> 
> It's quite cluttered at the mo with excess litter trays, ramps, and stuff, but I'm looking at expanding it upwards which will reduce the clutteredness.
> 
> There are currently four 8 week old babes in there, and eventually that will go down to two or three buns with more shelves, so it should work out ok
> 
> As sad as this may sound, I'm quite proud of it because my buns LOVE it


Sorry you feel yours got ignored Tracey. Thought I'd say how much I like it. It's tall, I bet they do love it!


----------



## Flashy

It's ok. Not a problem. I was insecure about it when I made it, but now I know my buns love it, that is good enough for me.

You didn't need to quote my post and show the picture though, you muffin  But thanks for the thought.


----------



## MsBinky

Awww {{{moo...}}} sowwies about not seeing your cage. It's looking great. How did you make those ramps? I mean, how did you secure them? The bun or buns living in that NIC condo will definitely have plenty of place to run about! I hadn't thought of using a corner to put the hay. Lol. I'm jealous of all your big cages


----------



## Michaela

Tracy, I think yours looks great!! :goodjob

But how come you didn't show us closer up pics of the Dinkies in it!?! :grumpy:


----------



## Flashy

*MsBinky wrote: *


> It's looking great. How did you make those ramps? I mean, how did you secure them?




They are just lengths of wood, about 20 inches long, I think, with thinner bits stuck on. I drilled two holes in the top, and used cable ties to hold them in place on the grid above. They flip up and down so I can easily clean the floors.

and Michaela, the Dinkies are not shown upclose because this is a thread about NIC cages, not Dinkies, lol.

And thanks for the comments, but really, they're not needed, really  But thanks anyway.


----------



## Michaela

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> and Michaela, the Dinkies are not shown upclose because this is a thread about NIC cages, not Dinkies, lol.


Still...no harm in some cute baby bunny pictures...Dinkies _inside_ and NIC cage - so it's ok. Come on!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy

*Michaela wrote: *


> *Moominmoo wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> and Michaela, the Dinkies are not shown upclose because this is a thread about NIC cages, not Dinkies, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Still...no harm in some cute baby bunny pictures...Dinkies _inside_ and NIC cage - so it's ok. Come on!! :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Nah. But anyone who wants to see the Dinkies can access them via my blog, which can be got at by clicking on my name and then selecting the homepage option. But the last pics of the Dinkies were a few days ago.


----------



## Haley

*PixieMillyMommy wrote: *


> Thanks aurora369. My boyfriend wants to build something like a wooden tray to fit perfectly with the NIC cage.



Hey PMM, I posted this earlier in this thread but I'll go ahead and post it again (since I dont want to search through 15 pages lol). Heres the plans for the wood base our rescue uses. You can even attach wheels! Its awesome if your bf is handy. And you can put those cheap stick on tiles on the bottom so it cleans up nice!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Still unfinished, but showing you how I made a door. The last picture shows the little bunny I just bought that I am keeping over her bed. :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley

Very cute!

You should probably consider making the door two panels high so that she can come out (and so you can reach in if you need to). What I would do is zip tie the right side of those middle panels to the ones to the left of them- then use some sort of clips (that you can open) for the right side to swing open. The way you haveit now is good for you to reach in, but not so much for her to come out.

And I totally agree with what you said before-once you make one of these you feel awful for ever keeping your bunny in one of those tiny store bought cages. And these are so much cheaper too!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Well, I can reach both floors from this door. When I want her to come out, I get her out, so this is perfect for me. Plus I know she cant escape through this door. :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley

Its best if you can make a door so they can come out on their own. Thats one thing bunnies hate is when we reach into their cage, it violates their sense of security. 

If I remember correctly, you were also having problems with her behavior? Allowing her to come out on her own terms will definitely help strengthen her bond with you and allow her to trust that you appreciate her own space. 

Think of it this way, would you want your mom coming in your room and grabbing you everytime you were going to come out? I think you would hate her for that


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Does the roof lift up? If not I cant even imagine trying to clean that thing! :shock:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

I wouldnt like that either, but she cant just come out into my room, I have too many cords that she chews on. So either way, I still have to pick her up.


For the cleaning.......it looks hard, but I have access to the whole cage through that door.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Wow! I thought there were 14 pages. Now its back to 12. Hmmmmmm :rollseyes


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

I put some blankies in the NIC cage just to show Pixie because Im so excited even though it isnt finished. She sniffed everything and was so happy. I cant wait till its finished and she can be in there all the time. :biggrin2:




























Already getting comfortable. :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great cage Pixie, but I totally agree with Haley, to have the door 2 panels. If you have to get her out in an emergency and she's in the corner, good luck getting her. 

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

She already went in the corner to sit and I got her out just fine.


----------



## Haley

*PixieMillyMommy wrote: *


> Wow! I thought there were 14 pages. Now its back to 12. Hmmmmmm :rollseyes




There were. I went through and deleted blank posts from when the forum was down. Dont worry youre not going crazy


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

LoL. Ok thanks. :biggrin2:


----------



## aurora369

PMM, the door you have is the same as the one I had on Wildfire's old cage. I could actually climb in the cage through that door, here's proof: 





I had no problem reaching all corners of the cage and extracting a bunny when needed. If the cage was any bigger, four panels long instead of three, I would need a bigger door to reach all parts of the cage easily.

--Dawn


----------



## Michaela

Ahaha whata great picture Dawn!! I love it! :biggrin2:


----------



## Spring

Looking good! :biggrin2:

Do you have grids on the bottom of the cage? I was just wondering why? I'm not usre, but I'd be worried if she digs the blankets back then maybe catches a foot or nail on the grids.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Spring wrote: *


> Looking good! :biggrin2:
> 
> Do you have grids on the bottom of the cage? I was just wondering why? I'm not usre, but I'd be worried if she digs the blankets back then maybe catches a foot or nail on the grids.


It does look really good, nice job! I agree with Spring, you really don't need those panels on the bottom at all. You could use those to make a longer second level if you wanted to. I have those sticky tiles on my second level panels, works great and looks really nice.


----------



## MsBinky

[align=center]That puts new meaning to the phrase "bunny slave" :?[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## MsBinky

Ok I told y'all I'd take pics so here is... Please keep in mind that yes it is narrow but my fiance is in a wheelchair and it wouldn't pass otherwise. They do get plenty of time outside the cage also. 

The hallway is really narrow...






As you can see, I have split the condo in two. Don't worry about the lining, they do not chew it.






The litter box is way too big but Wiggles made her nest in the smaller one...






I got these two lil bowls at the dollar store and were so "Dahlia like"... She does have an extra water bowl in the cage beside the hay 






They all love their condo 






Now if I could just get around to fixing the doors


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

I put grids down just for like a sturdy flooring under the blankets. The grids arent staying. They were simply layed in there.
*
Spring wrote: *


> Looking good! :biggrin2:
> 
> Do you have grids on the bottom of the cage? I was just wondering why? I'm not usre, but I'd be worried if she digs the blankets back then maybe catches a foot or nail on the grids.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Thank you for understanding that one door does just fine on my cage. :biggrin2:
*

aurora369 wrote: *


> PMM, the door you have is the same as the one I had on Wildfire's old cage. I could actually climb in the cage through that door, here's proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no problem reaching all corners of the cage and extracting a bunny when needed. If the cage was any bigger, four panels long instead of three, I would need a bigger door to reach all parts of the cage easily.
> 
> --Dawn


----------



## Haley

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Ok I told y'all I'd take pics so here is... Please keep in mind that yes it is narrow but my fiance is in a wheelchair and it wouldn't pass otherwise. They do get plenty of time outside the cage also.



Great idea!! Thats what I love so much about these NIC condos, you can put them places where conventional cages wouldnt fit and you can build them in so many different ways to suit your space needs.

Great work (and I love the bowls) !


----------



## ellissian

These pics were taken when Milly were still here. The cage is exactly the one as Hope lives in now just with different blankets etc.












I've just realised I've got the front panel and door open so I will have to take some with it closed.:? I could'nt get hold of any storage cubes so I made it out of 2 fire guards with a pet store cage attached.


----------



## thegooch69

I need to make my bunnies a NIC cage. I wish I had more room in my apartment though to make it really elaborate. Nices cages guys.


----------



## ThatsMySimi

*Haley wrote: *


> *PixieMillyMommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks aurora369. My boyfriend wants to build something like a wooden tray to fit perfectly with the NIC cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PMM, I posted this earlier in this thread but I'll go ahead and post it again (since I dont want to search through 15 pages lol). Heres the plans for the wood base our rescue uses. You can even attach wheels! Its awesome if your bf is handy. And you can put those cheap stick on tiles on the bottom so it cleans up nice!
Click to expand...

Haley. THAT. IS. PERFECT.! I am going to put one of those under my NIC cage (when I get the NICs that is!) YAY Very cool!


----------



## gwhoosh

MsBinky, what a lovely cage! I might have to redo mine to be more vertical so it'll take up less floor space and seeing yours makes it seem like mine has a possibility of not sucking! What did you use on the bottom, coroplast?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

So, where did you all get your grids and how much were they?


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Target here!!!! They were on sale for $12 a box that came with about 30 in it. :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Wow! That's cheap!

I think Macey would like a NIC cage better in the winter, where she could be kept in the garage or something instead of her travel cage when it's super cold.
Did you use all 30 on the pictures you showed a couple posts back?


----------



## MsBinky

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> MsBinky, what a lovely cage! I might have to redo mine to be more vertical so it'll take up less floor space and seeing yours makes it seem like mine has a possibility of not sucking! What did you use on the bottom, coroplast?



I know exactly what you mean about thinking it might suck that way. I was really worried about it being too narrow but my buns are doing great. My buns are on the smaller size and do get plenty of time outside their cage too though. Dahlia is maybe 2-2.5 pounds? Wiggles and Bam-Bam are both 4-4.5 pounds. I made sure that all the buns could stand, jump, and stretch out. I used to have a ZooZone cage and it is nothing compared to the condo, even if the condo is narrow. As you know, I split mine to make 2 cages with it. It is great for owners who have multiple bunnies as it provides uniformity and just plain neatness.

As for the floor, I went to Home Depot and measured out pieces of black rubber carpet?I first put that and then I put tile over it. I put the rubber in case of a water spill or a bunny pee'd and it got between the tiles. I have ceramic tile at the bottom, and linoleum tiles on top because I didn't want as much weight at the top. I got good quality carpets from the dollar store and put that over the tile to provide a bit more softness for their hocks.


----------



## gwhoosh

I got mine at Target too. They weren't on sale at the time, so I think they were about $15-17? There are 23 grids in a box, I think I have 4! One for the cage, 3 to protect the room - that's my Rilee >.<


----------



## gwhoosh

*MsBinky wrote: *


> *gwhoosh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> MsBinky, what a lovely cage! I might have to redo mine to be more vertical so it'll take up less floor space and seeing yours makes it seem like mine has a possibility of not sucking! What did you use on the bottom, coroplast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about thinking it might suck that way. I was really worried about it being too narrow but my buns are doing great. My buns are on the smaller size and do get plenty of time outside their cage too though. Dahlia is maybe 2-2.5 pounds? Wiggles and Bam-Bam are both 4-4.5 pounds. I made sure that all the buns could stand, jump, and stretch out. I used to have a ZooZone cage and it is nothing compared to the condo, even if the condo is narrow. As you know, I split mine to make 2 cages with it. It is great for owners who have multiple bunnies as it provides uniformity and just plain neatness.
> 
> As for the floor, I went to Home Depot and measured out pieces of black rubber carpet?I first put that and then I put tile over it. I put the rubber in case of a water spill or a bunny pee'd and it got between the tiles. I have ceramic tile at the bottom, and linoleum tiles on top because I didn't want as much weight at the top. I got good quality carpets from the dollar store and put that over the tile to provide a bit more softness for their hocks.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it didn't even occur to me to make it only 1 panel narrow! But when I saw yours I realized it was a great idea for my smaller-sized room, it would fit perfectly at the foot of my bed and give me more floor space - I might even have enough to buy a bookcase! (it's a new apartment, we move in on the 21st) 

Right now I have pegboard with vynl self-adhesive tiles on the bottom and shelf, but I realize that it needs something bordering it because they hay gets eeeeeverywhere. So I might change that too. :? I'm excited


----------



## Sealy

I have a new Flemish baby ( will post info and pics soon). She's about 9-10 lbs right now (12 wks) ... I am trying to build her cage. I was thinking 56x43x43 ( two stories - 4 panels across, 3 panelswidth and 3 height.. of course multiply  ) or 56x29x43 ( which would be 3 stories and not as wide 2 panels width as opposed to 3) But would that size be big enough? Should I just go ahead and make the bigger one? Should I make the bigger one a 2 or 3 story? 
I would like to not have to rebuild again anytime soon. 
*note: this is just for containment when she isn't out playing*

~Sealy


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

*
*I bought 2 boxes thinking I would need them both, but I actually used 1 box and then only like 3 out of the other box.
*

XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Wow! That's cheap!
> 
> I think Macey would like a NIC cage better in the winter, where she could be kept in the garage or something instead of her travel cage when it's super cold.
> Did you use all 30 on the pictures you showed a couple posts back?


----------



## Michaela

My mum has decided that Maddie needs a cage, she's been a bit destructive in my room...

But I'm going NIC :biggrin2:. 

I'm going to order 3 boxes of the grids from B&Q like Munchkin (thank you so much!! You've been such a great help to me!:hug1). 

Maddie will have a 4 grid long, 2 grid wide, 3 grid high cage. The 2 upper floors will be made from MDF covered with lino, which will mean I won't have to use grids for the upper floors, I'll cut out a corner of each sheet ofwoodso she can jump up. I don't needcoroplast, my room has wooden flooring that Maddie has no trouble walking on, so that will be fine.

I'm ordering more grids than I need...to help me convince mum to let Pebble and Ebony inside too. I'll need an inside cage for them anyway for when they are spayed, if that ever finally happens. :?


----------



## Munchkin

Yay!!! You are welcome 

If you ever are looking for Correx (Coroplast) you can get it from Comco in Belfast. They sell it for Â£9.50 for a sheet 8*4 in white. I used it for my guinea pigs, but not going to for my bunnies - probably will go the wood box covered in lino route or something once I get the rest of my grids.

I love NIC cages - they really are the best!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Spring

Well, here's some pictures of my cages! 

Bruno before moving into the rabbit room (was in the t.v. room)..












Bruno's cage as soon as he moved into the rabbit room (Just after I finished)






BUT, the little monkey as soon as he was let loose in his new cage tried to climb over to see Poppy, so he had to be downgraded to a 4 x 3 until I can figure something else for a roof, or add on with more coroplast. The little monkey!

Poppy, Pebbles, and Bruno's cages (will hopefully be combined to make a 4 x 11 if they bond into a trio). Ignore the mess too, need to do some rearranging today!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

*Spring wrote: *


> Well, here's some pictures of my cages!
> 
> Bruno before moving into the rabbit room (was in the t.v. room)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno's cage as soon as he moved into the rabbit room (Just after I finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, the little monkey as soon as he was let loose in his new cage tried to climb over to see Poppy, so he had to be downgraded to a 4 x 3 until I can figure something else for a roof, or add on with more coroplast. The little monkey!
> 
> Poppy, Pebbles, and Bruno's cages (will hopefully be combined to make a 4 x 11 if they bond into a trio). Ignore the mess too, need to do some rearranging today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Cages Spring! :biggrin2:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*Spring wrote: *


> Well, here's some pictures of my cages!
> 
> Bruno before moving into the rabbit room (was in the t.v. room)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno's cage as soon as he moved into the rabbit room (Just after I finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, the little monkey as soon as he was let loose in his new cage tried to climb over to see Poppy, so he had to be downgraded to a 4 x 3 until I can figure something else for a roof, or add on with more coroplast. The little monkey!
> 
> Poppy, Pebbles, and Bruno's cages (will hopefully be combined to make a 4 x 11 if they bond into a trio). Ignore the mess too, need to do some rearranging today!


Do you have extra pannels? You could use them as a roof. Just connect them to fit the top, zip tie the back ones ans some side ones. leave the front 3 loose but use clips to hold them up. It will have a roof and an access to the cage.


----------



## Spring

I do have extra panels, but not enough zip ties to secure it, I'm going to try once I get more zip ties.


----------



## Chickenlittle586

after looking at all of these great cages, i now have the BIGGEST urge to reconstruct Cadbury and PatchesNIC cage.


----------



## Spring

I was able to use a few zip ties, so I added some NIC grids to the top, so it's coroplast/grids. Bruno seems happy about the extra addition, and he got a longer shelf too .

Access isn't a problem at all, I justcrawl right on in with him! He loves crawling all over mommy (Thank goodness his nails got a trim! Was like daggers every time he put a paw on me!)


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

*JadeIcing wrote:*


>




So your bunny chews too? Pixie does it and I hope she cant chew right through it.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

You say bonded bunnies need to be together all the time, so if they bond and get them in one NIC cage, can I use 1 water bottle, and 1 bowl or will they still need their own things?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi we actually have 2 NICcages for Wilbur & Jackie (long story), we have 2 water bowls one inside one cage and one outside the other cage. But if we only had one cage we would use just one. They actually sometimes drink water at the same time which is quite cute as they have pretty big heads.

Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## Haley

I use two bowls and two water bottles. That way they dont have to fight for anything.

You can also use one big litterbox for them both.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I use 1 water bowl, 1 food bowl. I also have a bottle but they dont use it. When they get pellets, there is a race to the bowl but they dont fight over it, they take turns eating.


----------



## Penna

*



*

*There's a picture of Maggie's new cage. Belle's getting her's in a few days, hopefully tomorrow. *

*The tunnel's now on the top floor, as well as a few other things have been placed differently.*


----------



## tamnjo

wow. This is my first post!I got mine from someone who was getting rid of them... got them $17 canadian for 22 plus a bunch of connectors. The aswome thing about them is, you design it and they can fit in any space! Mine is not verygood, so when i get home, i am gonna start a new one. I have an old shower curtain on the bottem with some newspaper on top. It works....


----------



## tamnjo

So here is a pic of the cage i just finished building. I think im gonna build a better one in a week or so. But i need some *insperation*







You have a suggestions for me? I need a design. I don't really it horizontal. I prefer vertical as much as possible. Thanks so much!


----------



## Spring

Oh, excellent cage!

I find my guys like having it horizontal so they have room to run. How often are your bunnies in the cage? Do you have the room to extend it to maybe a1 x 4? There's no back grids on your cage right?

You could make it a 1 x4 and 3 high and have 4 grids left over for shelves. Or you could pick up another box and maybe even make a 2 x 4! I think your bunnies would love the extra room. Height is great, but my guys at least love to be able to hop around and stretch out in a cage with lots of space.

I understand sometimes space is an issue, butis there any way to extendit horizontally?
:biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky

*tamnjo wrote: *


> So here is a pic of the cage i just finished building. I think im gonna build a better one in a week or so. But i need some *insperation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a suggestions for me? I need a design. I don't really it horizontal. I prefer vertical as much as possible. Thanks so much!




It really should be a minimum of 3 grids horizontally so thet can more place to stretch. One grid to lie down on won't be enough and they love to lie down on one of the higher levels so they can see their surroundings more easily. You can take at least one grid off height wise. If you take 2 grids off in height and make the cage at least one more grid horizontally, you could put your hamster cage on top of the condo and maybe take the table away?


----------



## tamnjo

Thanks for the tips but i have already changed it. It's wayyyyyy better now, i like it more. But thanks anyways. I will post some pics of the new one when i get my camera back.


----------



## tamnjo

Here is a pic ofthe new cage.






And here is a pic of Josee enjoying the new cage.






What do you think?


----------



## Spring

Oh that's wonderful! How do the bunnies like it?  Great job!


----------



## gwhoosh

I was just at Target today, and in a corner of a shelf I found some NICs. It wasn't 23 grids, just 17 - but it was only *$5*!! I don't think I need them, but I snapped them up! Muahaha.


----------



## SOOOSKA

We NEED Targets up here in Canada.:dancingorig: They seem to have such great sales there.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Susan, you are getting a ton of NIC along with Vega and Winston:shock:.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Crystal, 

Susan:apollo:

PS Do they use water bottles or bowls?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Thanks Crystal,
> 
> Susan:apollo:
> 
> PS Do they use water bottles or bowls?


Bowls


----------



## gwhoosh

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> We NEED Targets up here in Canada.:dancingorig: They seem to have such great sales there.
> 
> Susan:apollo:



Well, this is the only time I've ever seen this, and there was only one. All the others were $15. They weren't on sale or anything.


----------



## tamnjo

Thanks! my buns luv it(haha that sounds funny!):brownbunny


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> We NEED Targets up here in Canada.:dancingorig: They seem to have such great sales there.
> 
> Susan:apollo:


Canadian Tire has them on sale for $10 for a 4 cube set. You might need to ask though. Some of the people there had trouble finding them but I got them in the end.:biggrin2:


----------



## tamnjo

I got mine from someone who was getting rid of them here. I saw them at Wal-mart, but they were really expensive.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Going to get my flooring today, but dont know where or what to get because my boyfriend said floor tiles are ok, but since we cant stick them to carpet, the pee will leak through the cracks of the tiles. I dont know what to do. :?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

There are several different options for the flooring. If you happen to have a piece of wood that is big enough, you can get the stick on tiles and attach those on top of the wood. You can use a sheet of plastic, piece of linolouem.


----------



## MsBinky

I bought a piece of large rubber carpet that is under the tile. It makes it really easy to wash. The plywood idea is really good too.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Doing the wood and tile idea. Already got the tiles, but the tiles are smaller than the cubes on my second floor. How do I make this work and still look nice? :?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Nice tiles I'd like those for my bathroom. LOL

Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Ya, they had these or blue were the only ones on sale. I love these though. :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

We just spaced them evenly in the middle, works just fine. Yours looks great!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Cage floor done! :dancingorig: As you can see, I have not done the top floor yet because I need to go get something to lay beneath the tiles so the tiles stick. I dont want to just center the tiles because there is still some room for her to get her leg caught and I dont want that. Ill take more pictures when everything is finished. :woohoo


----------



## undergunfire

I LOVE the cage, PMM :biggrin2:! Fantastic job!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Thanks Undergunfire! :biggrin2: Im finishing it up tonight because I am going to go get Milly in the morning.


----------



## binkies

Wow! I'm impressed!!!!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Not bad for my first cage huh? LoL. Im am FINALLY finished with the whole cage.:yes: Its all ready for my girls to be in tomorrow night. I love it and am so glad I did it. I still want to get them beds and a hay feeder though.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I can't see your last pictures.

Susan


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Reposted!!!!!


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Sorry to repost the same pictures, but I wanted everyone to see my before and after. :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Very nice job you did. 

I have a question about your litter, is it Cedar shavings? If so they are not the best to use for bunnies.

Susan:bambiandthumper


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Ya they are. I have been using this for a long time and shes fine. Undergunfire uses the same thing it looks like in her pictures.


----------



## SOOOSKA

*I just thought I'd pass this along for you to read.*



*Important Note On Litter Safety:
*http://www.trifl.org/cedar.shtml

_Although wood chips may provide a natural means of insect and odor control, "natural" does not always mean safe. These same chemicals can also damage the respiratory tract, causing chronic respiratory disease, and asthma, and some studies have found an association between exposure to some wood dusts and oral cancers. The scientific literature on this topic is extremely clear, and unlike many studies of toxins, most of the scientific evidence regarding wood dust exposure has been conducted in humans rather than in laboratory animals since so many people work in the production of wood products. The summary of the biomedical literature that follows primarily describes the effect of chronic cedar- and pine-wood exposure on humans. Keep in mind that the effect on small mammals is likely to be even more pronounced, especially if they are in close, continual contact with wood chips. Humans also have a relatively poor sense of smell compared with other mammals. Thus, a nasal or respiratory irritant is much more likely to harm small mammals, which rely on smell for locating food and identifying and interacting with other animals_


----------



## Michaela

Oh yes, Red Cedar is very very bad for rabbits, you may see no effect now but if you continue using it it will affect your rabbits in the future - read what Susan posted. If you want to use shavings use Aspen or Kiln dried Pine, or a wood based cat litter also works well. You should stop using Red Cedar.

Very nice cage.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Its Alphapet Cedar Shavings and its meant for rabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing

It is very bad for the bunnies. 

Aspen is ok and that is what Undergunfire uses.


----------



## MsBinky

Red cedar is the worst because it smells even stronger. Pet stores still sell it because they are pretty ignorant when it comes to that. You should really consider changing that.


----------



## spoh

What did you end up using underneath the tiles on the second level? I've been thinking of doing a remodel but I ran into the same issue the first time around so I would like to solve that before I start.

Thanks,

Joy


----------



## myLoki

*There's a lot of stuff out there that is marketed for rabbits that is actually very bad for them. You should try to get some Woody Pet. It's the least expensive and most effective. If you can't get a hold of any in your area (I can't), then try Feline Pine or Yesterday's News. I use Feline Pine and it works wonders at reducing the smell. It really works very well.  I'm going to try Yesterday's News after my Feline Pine is out to compare and decide which I like best. I tried Feline Pine first cuz it was on sale. :biggrin2:

t.


PixieMillyMommy wrote: *


> Its Alphapet Cedar Shavings and its meant for rabbits.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

*spoh wrote: *


> What did you end up using underneath the tiles on the second level? I've been thinking of doing a remodel but I ran into the same issue the first time around so I would like to solve that before I start.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joy




Its a thick piece of wood. Works really really well. :biggrin2:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Had to redo my girls's cage until Pixie is spayed since they werent getting along to well. Im glad it still looks ok though. 




























Pixie jumped the middle and knocked food everywhere, so I had to put a divider in the center on the top floor also, so now they can sniff, but Pixie cant hurt her.

















*OH! All of you probably noticed, but it makes me very angry that I put tile down and everything and Pixie dug and chewed it up. There goes my hard work. :yawn:*


----------



## tamnjo

Wow. That looks great. ButI couldn't help noticing that the bunnies didn't have anywhere to hide? I use a large stool. Personally I think it's very important. But looks good.:brownbunny


----------



## aurora369

I find my guys hang out underneath the shelf most of the time. They don't really use anything I try to give them like cardboard boxes. I think with the shelf, the cage feels nice and enclosed for them.

--Dawn


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I find my guys hang out underneath the shelf most of the time. They don't really use anything I try to give them like cardboard boxes. I think with the shelf, the cage feels nice and enclosed for them.
> 
> --Dawn




I agree. The shelf makes them feel like they are enclosed. Even though I see Milly on the top floor all the time. She figured out how to get up there and now that is her favorite spot. She sleeps up there and eats and pee pees downstairs. Pixie still hasnt got up there yet. I dont know if shes lazy or doesnt know how.


----------



## undergunfire

PMM....I noticed their food. It is the kind with the colored bits, that type of food is absolutely horrible for them. You need to switch their food, or it could cause many health problems later on.

I also see that you are using cedar in their litter boxes. Did you know that over a few months to a few years....cedar has been known to kill animals because it weakens their respiratory tract?


Ohhhh....and I don't see any hay. Do you feed them hay?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Yeah good points Amy.

Also, do you put toys in there for them? It looks a little bare...

Just go around your house and find things that look fun to shred/dig. Thats what I do!

Some great ones are:
paper bowls/plates
newspaper
a box
an egg carton
toilet paper rolls
etc

Its actully pretty easy!!

btw, they are adorable!


----------



## undergunfire

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Also, do you put toys in there for them? It looks a little bare...


This also could be the cause of Pixie digging at the tiles....because she is bored. Simple household toys, like Silvie listed, can cure her boredom.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Penna

*PixieMillyMommy wrote: *


> *aurora369 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I find my guys hang out underneath the shelf most of the time. They don't really use anything I try to give them like cardboard boxes. I think with the shelf, the cage feels nice and enclosed for them.
> 
> --Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The shelf makes them feel like they are enclosed. Even though I see Milly on the top floor all the time. She figured out how to get up there and now that is her favorite spot. She sleeps up there and eats and pee pees downstairs. Pixie still hasnt got up there yet. I dont know if shes lazy or doesnt know how.
Click to expand...

That's how my Maggie is. 

She LOVES being on the third floor of her cage. She spends most of her day there, except she poops and pees on the first floor, as well as eats. I've actually never seen where she sleeps, because she will not stand to sleep when she knows that I'm awake and could be spending all of my waking hours with her.


----------



## Penna

Whoops, double post.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Finally gave the girls a toilet paper roll with pennies in it and it is taped at both ends. I also gave them empty pill bottles with pennies in them and a plastic grid holder for them to chew on.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Pennies?

Um I wouldn't reccomend that...

They could eat them, or break a tooth.

I would remove the pennies immediatly.

And I wouldnt give them anything that isnt paper of cardboard. Unless its wood, and you know it is safe for them to chew.

Im still a little confused as to why you gave them pennies :huh


----------



## Phinnsmommy

And you said the plastic grid holder?

I dont think that would be very good for them...


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

I didnt give them pennies directly. I put pennies in a toilet paper roll and taped the pennies inside.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Yeah, but they can easily chew the tape or toilet paper.

AND, they may get their mouths or eys or nose, even their fur can get caught on the tape.

I would just take the pennies, and the tape off, and just give them the toilet paper roll. Its much safer.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I just altered Wash's cage new pictures











The top shelf is just covered with cardboard right now, but it's just until I can make another (bigger) pillow like the one on the bottom shelf. He seems to like it a lot. The first thing he did was poop all over it :rollseyes


----------



## aurora369

May I suggest trying to find some L-brackets to support your shelves? I use them and love them so much. They support the shelf from underneath and you don't have to run extra panels underneath and take up bunny play area. And the shelves will be rock solid!

Here's a picture: 




I just use cable ties to attach the bracket where the NIC panels connect. I found using a slightly smaller than average cable tie to work best. You can find the brackets at any hardware store, they are designed for making shelving, normally you attached one side to the wall and the other to a piece of wood. They are normally a a couple dollars each and come in a variety of sizes.

--Dawn


----------



## cookies slave

Here is cookies new condo.








find the bunny and no its not finished. still looking for something for the bottom


----------



## kellyjade

Updated pic of my cage.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Updated pic of my cage.



How the heck do you get in the top of that thing? Do you have it to where your top opens? Nice cage. I wish I would have been able to get pink, but the store didnt have it. :bigtears:


----------



## kellyjade

Thanks. Yep, the front half of the top flips open and I hold it shut with a binder clip.


----------



## JadeIcing

LOVE IT! 

Looks like I may be working at Target soon! NIC DISCOUNT! 10%


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*aurora369 wrote: *


> May I suggest trying to find some L-brackets to support your shelves? I use them and love them so much. They support the shelf from underneath and you don't have to run extra panels underneath and take up bunny play area. And the shelves will be rock solid!


I'm on it :biggrin2:I was planning on doing that but the store was out of them so I just did that until the new shipment comes in. *sigh* since it's alaska shipping usually takes an extra week or so though:grumpy:


----------



## tamnjo

Wow. Aswome cage! I had to remodel mine too because it was n the ground and my parents could hear them all through the night. So I have a different desighn now. I will post a pic as soon as I can. Love it!:brownbunny


----------



## tamnjo

Here is their new cage. My parents don't hear them all through the night anymore lol.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Tamnjo, 

Your cage looks good but can i make a couple of suggestions. If I were you I'd use more cable ties just to make sure the cage doesn't fall apart when they are jumping from level to level. I know someone on here had their cage fall on the bunnies. Also if I were you I'd try to make sure the grids are covered so when the bunnies jump their little legs don't get caught in the holes.

I bet they love all the room now they have.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Also if I were you I'd try to make sure the grids are covered so when the bunnies jump their little legs don't get caught in the holes.


Peg board works well for this. If you buy it at Home Depot they will even cut it to size for you. They also carry those cheap stick on tiles (like .99 each) that work great for cleanup. You can put them on the grid directly or stick them on the pegboard.


----------



## Haley

*PixieMillyMommy wrote: *


> Had to redo my girls's cage until Pixie is spayed since they werent getting along to well. Im glad it still looks ok though.



Hey PMM, cage looks great!

One thing though, I know your bunnies are young and unaltered right now. If I were you, I would put a solid divider in there (like a piece of wood or coroplast or something). Im so afraid one of yours will end up being a boy and they'll be able to mate through the bars. Its so hard to tell the sex when theyre young...


----------



## okiron

Going to Target tomorrow to buy my NIC cage supplies. I was wondering though, how many grids do you think I'd need to build a 4x5.5 feet with 3 separate areas? Would that be enough for 3 bunnies? I'd like to keep them separated yet together while they all heal from their neutering/spaying experiences. It'll be my first one so I'm sticking to one story only. And also, how many cable ties do you think I'll need if I was to go overboard with them? I don't want to end up buying too little but wouldn't mind buying too much.


----------



## RunnyBabbitRabbitry

These cages are great. I have never built one myself but it looks like it would be fun to try. I did want to agree with the person who said to reinforce the cages, make sure they are connected tight. My mom bought some of the shelf last year and asked me to move it, it fell and caused me to break 3 toes. I think it would kill a rabbit if it fell on them. Just wanted to get that out there, to make sure they are super secure and can not fall.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Hey! Nice looking cages everyone! Im jealous....i don't have enough NIC's to build a cage for my rabbits, non the less, no where to put one! 

Kellyjade, I LOVE Sophie's cage! It's So pretty in all that pink. I wish I had lots of pink NICs because I could build a cage for my Polish Doe, Savannah, who thinks shes the queen of our rabbitry! lol.


----------



## ani-lover

*okiron wrote: *


> Going to Target tomorrow to buy my NIC cage supplies. I was wondering though, how many grids do you think I'd need to build a 4x5.5 feet with 3 separate areas? Would that be enough for 3 bunnies? I'd like to keep them separated yet together while they all heal from their neutering/spaying experiences. It'll be my first one so I'm sticking to one story only. And also, how many cable ties do you think I'll need if I was to go overboard with them? I don't want to end up buying too little but wouldn't mind buying too much.
> 
> there is no a way to build 5.5 feet because each grid is 12inches= 1 foot so it would have to be 4x6 feet. so 4 grids going depth and 6 grids going width. or vice versa. if you want to separate three buns you should really make it bigger, because it seems that the buns wont have enough space. also with the cable ties you would need a lot just buy a whole container of assorted sizes for like $5, because trust me you are going to need alot!


----------



## Spring

Is there any particular reason for making it 4x 5.5? Most grids are 14inchs, so if you were to make it 4grids x 5grids it would be over 4.6ft x 5.8ft. I would just go for 4 grids x 6 grids. Then you can have a 2 x 4 for each bunny. 

Good luck with the cage and bonding! :biggrin2:


----------



## okiron

ani-lover - That's all the space I have for the next couple weeks. It'll get bigger once I move but for now, they'll have to live in semi-tight quarters. It's only till they recover from surgery and while I'm at work so it's actually not too bad considering.

Spring - The reason I picked 4x5.5 is because with my current room setup, that's how much room I have for the buns. (But I'm moving soon so it wont stay small for long).

Both of you gave me different sized grids so I guess I'll get about 40-50 grids just to be on the safe side.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*okiron wrote: *


> Both of you gave me different sized grids so I guess I'll get about 40-50 grids just to be on the safe side.


the ones I have are 14.5 inches, it should say on the box.


----------



## ani-lover

i think 4x6 would be good. so it would be 2x4 for each one. the sizes seem quite odd. i have a box with 12 inch NIC and a box with 14 inch NIC. it should say on the box though.

good luck!:bunnydance:im sure the buns will like it!


----------



## Flopsy

So as some of you know Fluffy's been staying in his hoilday crate because the vet didn't want him jumping in the NIC condo for awhile. Well its been a while and I'm rebuilding his condo.... except its going to be one floor. 3 x 3 cube sq footage. I'm totally stealing Dawn's bottom for it too  I can't wait until its finished what he has now is disgusting. The carpet is dead. I can't wait to have linoluim.:biggrin2:


----------



## okiron

Well they turned out to be 14.5 inches each, so with the room I have at the moment it became a 3x5 (grids) with 2 different enclosers. (My third bun never got a hold of me so I only made 2 pens) $12 for 23 of them so I bought 2 boxes.

It's pretty good for my very first NIC cage if I do say so myself. Can't wait to finally move so I could make them a even bigger one.



Edit : Oooo Nilla is furious to not be able to get anywhere near Lumi. He's thumping away with disapproval hehe. Sorry Nilla, she's still recovering from surgery and you keep trying to hump her. Not gonna work sweety.


----------



## JadeIcing

Trios cage. Looks small but Dallas and Connor are 3lbs and Teresa is 2lbs. Tiny buns. Its funny. Dallas is round and looks bigger but Connor is more firm, longer and lean.











Wyatts cage... the last pic is Connors old cage but same styles as Wyatts. Just gives another veiw.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Trios cage. Looks small but Dallas and Connor are 3lbs and Teresa is 2lbs. Tiny buns. Its funny. Dallas is round and looks bigger but Connor is more firm, longer and lean.


Ha this is what Belles cage looks like, i have the guinea pigs on top of her cage too, lol i thought i was the only crazy one that did that. Where did you get the piggies cubes at, i would have really like to use them instead of the ones i have, i have coroplast going up the side and they cant see out.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

> Ha this is what Belles cage looks like, i have the guinea pigs on top of her cage too, lol i thought i was the only crazy one that did that. Where did you get the piggies cubes at, i would have really like to use them instead of the ones i have, i have coroplast going up the side and they cant see out.


I've seen that kind at Linens'n'Things. Its a home decor store. Bed bath and beyond might have some. But the ones saw are $30 for a 4 cue pack. So they are expensive.


----------



## JadeIcing

ThoseI got from Binkies when she blessed me with the gps. 



I have these.... They are 2 inches smaller than the other panels. I use these for Ringo. I got them at Target. Which I am now working at!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Those are cool! If you zip tied one to the regular NICs for flooring - it might be kind of a resting mat or where some of us use coroplast. I might get a box of those.

COOL on Target! I love that store!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

I love those we needed something for Ringo.

Also stops fighting buns.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

YES! that's what I was thinking - Clover makes a mess behind her cage.... Bo does sometimes, but they throw their hay out - maybe that would stop some of it!


----------



## tamnjo

My dad just got back with the camera. Here are a couple shots. Enjoy:brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing

I like that.


----------



## tamnjo

Thanks! It's risen above the ground with some plastic crates. Then I have an old wooden closet door that they are on. It was quiteeasy and I used about 28 grids. Very simple:brownbunny


----------



## binkies

I decided to rearrange, give the rabbits more room and satisfy my need for change all in one.


----------



## JadeIcing

They don't jump on top of the gps?


----------



## binkies

Not interested. Would rather make messes and chew on bars and stuffs.


----------



## JadeIcing

Mine would.


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love

Our Bunnies, Joy & Love, two Flemish Giant crosses, 12# & 10# at last weighing have their own "little" condo. Six feet high, six feet deep and 42" wide with five levels, a complete ceiling that allows them to be completly enclosed and a floor covered in linoleum that is fully non-slippery.

Consists of NIC cubes from Target, 70# cable ties, wooden closet rods, etc.

Joy is on the top level and Love is at the bottom.






The hay/litter box is now much larger with room for two and the bench has extra supports to allow a 2L to sit.






Top three levels open up completly for easy cleaning. Hatches remain open so Buns can flow between levels. Level are covered with wicker mats over flooring and empty toliet paper tubes are used as one of the places to hide greens.






Rods, slightly wider than condo width are used to support the top three levels and the ceiling. Rods the height of the condo are used to stabilize the walls.






Attached door allows condo to be closed.






Side, exterior view.


----------



## naturestee

Awesome job! :great:

And most of you thought that none of these condos could make my buns jealous! No way am I showing them this one, I'd never hear the end of it!

I think I need to go add more shelves now, LOL!


----------



## aurora369

Wow, that is one of the best NIC cages I've ever seen! It looks so sturdy and well planned out.

Awesome job!

--Dawn


----------



## Munchkin

Love it!!!


----------



## Flashy

SWeeing as I'm here,, I thought I'd post my new NIc cage. 






Its for Badgre, Sky and Dawn and Star and is 2x4x5, it sits int eh corner on my room,t aking up msot of it, but the buns love it and that's all i care about.


----------



## JadeIcing

Love it!:biggrin2:


----------



## binkies

Wow! I'm kinda ashamed of my plain old pen now. Flashy that is awesome! So neat and tidy!


----------



## gwhoosh

Wow that's huge! No wonder they love it!


----------



## Flashy

Thanks  they love it, it took AGEs though.


----------



## tamnjo

I changed my cage too. It is approx 17 sqaure feet now! I'll post a pic later. Nice cage!:brownbunny


----------



## TrixieRabbit

This is Trixie's cage from when she used to live with me. She loved the "penthouse" level:

































We used binder clips to"lock" the front door closed. Zip ties to hold the door to the cage, of course. 






Here are the plans:


45 - 14" x14" grids (Bed Bath and Beyond: $14.95 each box)
1 large sheet (4 ft x 8 ft) of 1/2" thick plywood (Home Depot cut it tosize for free) for base and shelves. 1st piece (base)cut to 28w x42 L; 2[suP]nd[/suP] piece (first shelf) cut to 28w x 28L; 3[suP]rd[/suP] piece, for top level should be 28w x 42L
1 large sheet (4 ft x8 ft) of peg board for shelves (to lay above plywood-also cut for free at Home Depot)
Approx. 8-3/4" x 1 3/8"long wood sticks for supporting the roof and shelves and to go around sides of base (not exactly sure how many were used, we cut them down to size. This size also fits in the grid holes. You can use a diff size, just measure the grid holes to see what size you will need)
Zip ties
4 small casters (wheels) for base
Approx 20 -12" x 12" peel-n-stick linoleum tiles for base only (you don't have to use limoleum tiles, but it makes it easier to clean up any spilled water or urine if the bunny misses her litter box)
small screws (I forgot how long)
Drill
Saw

The cage is 3 grids wide x 2 grids deep x 3 grids high. So 42"w x 28"deep x 42" high

*Cage walls and shelves:*
[/b]First we zip-tied all the grids together, starting with the front and back of cage, then sides. We then attached the sides to the back part of the cage (don't attach the front until the end or else you will have problems attaching the shelves)
After zip-tying the back and sides, you can now make the shelves.
Bottom shelf is 3 grids wide and 2 grids deep, making an L-shape, and is zip-tied on all corners to the back right of the cage where the 2nd row of grids attach to the bottom row of grids(see photo)
Top shelf is almost the entire width and depth of the cage, but with one grid opening above the first level so the bunny can hop up and down....
If you see the photos, it makes more sense.
You then pre-drill holes in the plywood to zip-tie them to the shelves and sides of the cage. 
Measurements for the shelves are above. 
You will need to saw a little bit to make the L-shape for the shelving and the top level.
(See photo)
****PLEASE NOTE*:[/b] You DON'T have to use plywood for theshelves. I used plywood covered with linoleum tiles before[/b] I learned about PEG BOARD. The linoleum is best for the base for easy spill cleanup, but my bunny likes the peg board better for the shelves since it is a lot less slippery. She wouldn't even go on the shelves until I placed the peg board over the linoleum-covered shelves.
The peg board also comes in 4ft x 8ft sheets at Home Depot. It cost about $10 for a sheet. The peg board is inexpensive, has holes already in it so you can just zip-tie them to the grids, and if you place itrough side up on the shelves, it provides traction for the bunny's feet and is not slippery at all! The cool thing is, the peg board is also made from compressed wood chips and is a lot safer to chew than linoleum tiles. (She cant really chew the base, so it's ok to uselinoleum there)
I simply placed the peg board over the plywood shelves (rough side up)and zip tied them through the holes already drilled in the plywood. I kept the plywood b/c I found it provides a little extra support for the shelves, but you really don't need it.
Place (1) 3/4"x 1 3/8" stick (cut to 28 inches in length) through the grid holes under the first shelf for support.


*For the BASE:*[/b]
The plywood was cut into 3 pieces: 1st piece for the base is 28"w x 42"h. The other 2 pieces are for the shelves.
Line the base with peel-n-stick linoleum tiles. I used a rolling pin to get the air bubbles out so they stick better.
You will then need 3 long sticks for the base edge, which keeps the cage from sliding off the base at the bottom. You need (2) 28? longsticks (3/4" x 1 3/8"long wood sticks ) for the sides of the base and (1) 42? long stick for the back. 
Leave the front clear so the door of the cage can swing open. 
Pre-drill holes into the plywood and the sticks so they don't crack when you screw them in. 
You then screw the sticks to the back and sides of the base, making an edge.
Screw the wheels onto the bottom of the base. 
Make sure they are a little more in the middle of the base in case the plywood is a little bent, this way the wheels will be more likely totouch the floor and the cage won't wobble as much if the plywood is slightly uneven.
We also screwed another 42? long 3/4" x 1 3/8"wood stick underneath the base of the cage just under where the front of your cagewill be for support. Since this is where your door will need to be able to swing open, you can't have a "lip" on top, has to be underneath.
Also, screw holes in the base around the inner perimeter of the "lip" so that you can zip-tie the bottom of the cage to the base. You can make 4 drill holes in the front of the base only if you want, since the backs and sides will already have an edge. The front of the cage can't, because you need the door to open, so you can zip-tie the front grids(not the 2 for the door) to the base to keep the front bottom edge ofthe cage from buckling in or out.

Now, you are ready to attach the top of the cage and the FRONT of the cage.


*For the FRONT:*
Zip-tie 3 rows of grids, 3 grids across. Fasten them to the sides of the cage.
Leave the vertical middle 2 grids untied on the left sides, bottom and top (keeping the 2 grids tied together in the middle and right sideonly-see photo). This will be your door.
Use 2 binder clips to hold the door shut.


*For the TOP:*
I zip tied 6 grids together (2 rows of 3 grids)
Then I zip-tied the BACK ONLY of the top to the back of the cage, DONOT TIE TO THE SIDES. You want the top to hinge open, so don?t fasten the sides or front.
Now you need 1 of your 42? long sticks. I drilled a hole on each end and stuck it through the grid holes going across the top MIDDLE of thecage. I zip-tied the stick to the sides of the cage to keep it from slipping out. This provides support for the top grids and keeps them from sagging down.
THEN, I got another 42? long stick, drilled 4 holes through it, 1 oneach end and 2 in the middle, and I zip tied it to the front edge ofthetop grids of the CAGE FRONT. This also provides more support and allows the top edge of the roof to lay on the top of the cage and not sink into the cage. (See photo)


I hold the top lid down with binder clips to keep the bunny from getting the top open.

That's it! 

Hope this made sense

~Denise


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks girl that is awesome to have in here. If you ever want to come out my way and pet a bunny feel free.


----------



## TrixieRabbit

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Thanks girl that is awesome to have in here. If you ever want to come out my way and pet a bunny feel free.


Thanks! 
Hmmm..Ct. isn't that far from NY....lol....


----------



## JadeIcing

*I know!*

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl that is awesome to have in here. If you ever want to come out my way and pet a bunny feel free.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Hmmm..Ct. isn't that far from NY....lol....
Click to expand...


----------



## swanlake

wow these look awsome, might have to look into them since FRED keeps jumping out of their enclosure right now. grr. b ut the enclosure is so nice,my dad built it from wood and fencing. so maybe we will heighten it. dont know

fred is a jumper for sure.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

I've only seen this thread like two days ago, and I just HAD to build one for my bonded pair Muffy and Labrador.

So at 9 am this morning, I bought NIC cubes from Superstore =P They're SOO happy in it. Pics coming soon!


----------



## Spring

OH that's so great! NIC cages are my favourite.. I would never do anything other than NIC cages  I can't say enough god things about them!

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## undergunfire

Marlin and Brody's new NIC cages. Right now they are about 2 NIC wide by 4 NIC long :





















When Morgan gets here in about a month (yaaay! !!!), I will take out the middle storage area and turn that into a 3 NIC long by 2 NIC wide cage, so all bunnies will have 2x3 NIC cages....with tons of daily out-time to run around. I may have to zip tie on some solid NIC panels to the wire ones around Morgan's cage, so that there will be no fighting through the cage bars.


----------



## Spring

Great cage Amy! I love the little shelf in the middle.. cute!


----------



## undergunfire

*Spring wrote: *


> Great cage Amy! I love the little shelf in the middle.. cute!



Thanks, Leanne (am I spelling your name right?, lol) :biggrin2:!


----------



## angoralvr

Here's the enclosure/cage I recently built for Henri. I am already thinking I am going to reconfigure the cage part though to give him more floor space and probably one less level. 






When he first came home, I used a large dog grate for his cage and he is used to having his litter box in there so I left him the crate and just made it part of his enclosure. The whole thing (pen and cage) only cost me about 40$ which is amazing compared to what I would have paid for an excercise pen and a large cage.


----------



## XxMontanaxX

*QUESTION*

How many grids are in this?

http://www.target.com/Whitmor-Set-Storage-Cubes-White/dp/B000LRGV3W/sr=1-2/qid=1193700191/ref=sr_1_2/601-7889530-2310546?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k%3Astorage%20cubes&page=1


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> *QUESTION*
> 
> How many grids are in this?


looks like 16 to me..


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Just making sure. I tend to miscount things. :?

How many boxes do you think I'll need to make a good excercise pen for Macey?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

my run is 22 grids round and 2 high but I just used what I had left over, it's big enough that I can sit in it and have a hidey box for wash.


----------



## Hayley411

This is Sherbert and the babies new cage. It is a 2x2 with two shelves the first shelf has changed since the pic was taken. It is now a kitchen where the food and hay goes so it is not all over the fleece.I also used a big peice of cardboard instead of the coroplast for the bottom of the cage since. The only problem that I have run into in the last couple days is that two of the babies have learned that they can squeeze through the holes in the cubes. It looks pretty dumb right now because i have had to put the execise pen all the way around to stop them from getting out.






This is a pic of the front of the cage






This one is of the side with the door open and thats Jasper jumping off the first shelf.

~Hayley~


----------



## naturestee

Hayley, to keep the babies from getting out go to a hardware store and buy hardware cloth. It's wire mesh, and it's conveniently cheap too LOL! Just zip tie it to the cage. That's what I do to keep kitty paws out and to keep naughty bunnies from biting each other through the cage bars. It works really well.


----------



## Hayley411

Thanks for the advice I just might have to do that if the don't double in size in the next few days.:biggrin2:The one that can't get out is twice the size of the other two, weird huh?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

This is my first one so nobody make fun of it!!

I think I'm gonna move it out into the grass.

I tried using the connectors, but I got so aggervated with them keep popping off. So I tried those cable ties and loved them.


----------



## Michaela

Finally got NIC grids to make a cage! 

Maddie: "O hai! Here sis my ground floor - you likes?"




#

"Nows I shows you how I getses up to the next bit."






"You sees. Is very nice."






"K, heres hows I gets up to the very top. Is so high ups!






"Me is at top now. You leaves now?"






"Grr...Please now leave..kthnkbai."


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Really nice Michaela. You finally got your NIC. It'squite 3 dimensional. How many panels do you have left?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> This is my first one so nobody make fun of it!!
> 
> I think I'm gonna move it out into the grass.
> 
> I tried using the connectors, but I got so aggervated with them keep popping off. So I tried those cable ties and loved them.


It's great Montana! I don't use the connectors either, they drive me nutzoid


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Michaela wrote: *


>




Ooo Michaela - I spot a black blob in that photo!!How are the girlies getting on?

LOVE the condo by the way - but we need some more piccies of Maddie and Ebony!:nod


----------



## Michaela

Thanks Stan!  I have another 24 grids left, I used 48 to make it. I would use the rest too and make it bigger, but my mum thinks it's big enough.  I actually had made it bigger - was 3 x 4 x 2 - but she said it didn't look nice and made me take pieces off and that's what I ended up with. :?

LOL Jess - yep there's my big black blob.  They are getting on _really_ great, but I'm still not allowed to have Ebony inside.  I don't know why really.. 

Thanks - I was quite happy with it, wasn't exactly what I'd imagined but I still like it.  Will do a blog update tomorrow maybe, I have a few pictures of them from tonight but I need to get some more.


----------



## Michaela

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> This is my first one so nobody make fun of it!!
> 
> I think I'm gonna move it out into the grass.
> 
> I tried using the connectors, but I got so aggervated with them keep popping off. So I tried those cable ties and loved them.



Looks great to me!!  Haha, I thought the connectors were great, mine went in easily enough, except when I had to take it apart. :? Kept popping out... But I just used to ties to reinforce mine. They messed my door up though, but you can't use connectors for the door. Is this just Macey's run then?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

*Michaela wrote: *


> *XxMontanaxX wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first one so nobody make fun of it!!
> 
> I think I'm gonna move it out into the grass.
> 
> I tried using the connectors, but I got so aggervated with them keep popping off. So I tried those cable ties and loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great to me!!  Haha, I thought the connectors were great, mine went in easily enough, except when I had to take it apart. :? Kept popping out... But I just used to ties to reinforce mine. They messed my door up though, but you can't use connectors for the door. Is this just Macey's run then?
Click to expand...


Thanks Katie!

And thanks Michaela! You are lucky. Mine was doing good until I was attaching the side then they kept breaking! 

Now I want to redue it, but I can't get the cable ties off. Ahhh.

Yeah, Macey's run. I put it right on the porch so when anybody comes outside they can talk to Macey. Hopefully that will entertain her some, since she's pretty lonely outside, and I hate that for her.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Now I want to redue it, but I can't get the cable ties off. Ahhh.


use wire cutters!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

How many squares come in a pack and what is the average price per pack? 

-JAK


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *XxMontanaxX wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to redue it, but I can't get the cable ties off. Ahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> use wire cutters!
> 
> 
> 
> Toenail clippers work great too. (the people kind)
Click to expand...


----------



## Spring

Hey Jesse! 

The packages I boughthad 17 cubes and were around $21 Canadian. You can usually find deals though!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> How many squares come in a pack and what is the average price per pack?
> 
> -JAK


Depends on where you go. I have seen 13-17 (3-4 cubes) grids in a pack for $20. They can go on sale for $10. You may find a 6 cube pack somewhere but I have never seen one.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

Thanky. My friend wants to build one.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Hello all...I might be getting a 2nd bunner and want to build a nic cage. Hopefully they will bond and I will eventually be able to expand the cage for the two of them. :biggrin2:

My question is about the peg board. I like the idea but I am afraid that their nails might get stuck in one of the holes...:shock:Has anyone who uses peg boardshad this happen? I just want to make sure that my babies will be ok.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

Try laying a piece of plexi-glass on top. Easy cleaning!


----------



## JadeIcing

Target one box on sale $12 and brings 24. I think $14 regular price.


----------



## MsBinky

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Hello all...I might be getting a 2nd bunner and want to build a nic cage. Hopefully they will bond and I will eventually be able to expand the cage for the two of them. :biggrin2:
> 
> My question is about the peg board. I like the idea but I am afraid that their nails might get stuck in one of the holes...:shock:Has anyone who uses peg boardshad this happen? I just want to make sure that my babies will be ok.


If the nails are always trimmed on a regular basisI don't see why it wouldbe a problem You can always put commercial carpet over it if your buns aren't chewers.


----------



## XxMontanaxX

In the grass


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Thx guys for the replies! 

I did get me another bunny:happyrabbit:and I built my first cage. I am not totally done with it and will be making it bigger when Peaches and Thumper bond. But here is a pic.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

Look they're all touchin' noses and junk...

"Who ARE you....and WHY is your cage shinier than mine? That's it. i'm pooping on her stuff."


----------



## stephiemarie78

This is Coco's new NIC cage! No the cage doesn't have a top. She wouldn't jump out. And if she did no big deal my apartment is totaly bunny proof after the accident I had with Cooter we bunny proofed the bedrooms as well.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

I've altered Thumps cage/pen area this week...Still waiting for them to bond to make a bigger nic cage though.

Peaches also has a covered area where she can hide in her cage...I just didn't have it in there when I snapped this pic.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Finally got Muffy and Labrador's up!


----------



## PepnFluff

Im soo jealous my mum wont let my bunnies inside *cough *cough not that i do when she out.......I dont think shell want to stay at university coz guess whos coming inside.....


----------



## bellapsyd




----------



## gamommaof2

Here is Teddies new Condo living. It is a 8x6 area with plywood floor with peel and stick vinly. Then I took two boxes of cubes and made him a two story with basement. I have his litter box in the basement part and I used plywood for the ramp with hinges to attach to the plywood then used zip ties that looped throw the hinges to the cube. I have one piece of plywood on the third floor with a fleece blanket. I also used a baby superyard gate to go around the whole piece of floor board and used velcro to keep it in place because I have a 3 year old that always wants to play with the bunny so before the gate would slide all over the place.I just have to get somemore wood for his shelfs. And of course some fun toys.






Here is what the front of it looks like .






Here is another front view.






This is the side view


----------



## Jenk

What is the best way to cleanan NIC cage(e.g., wiping the bars with vinegar/water on a paper towel, etc.)?

My husband is currently building an NIC cage/exercise area for our two bunners. Thankfully, his design allows easy access inside the cage area, so thatwe can reach all shelving and corners for cleaning. (It also allows us enough room to "catch" the girls, if need be (e.g., when it's time for a vet visit).

I hope to have some photos to post within the next week or two, once everything meets our approval. 

Jenk


----------



## ADEE

Ok, we made a giant NIC cage!! Ill be back to post pictures soon. I didnt realize just how small our bunnies are


----------

